# come in, barefoot please!!



## Kräuter_Fee

I've just come back from Germany where I spent a year studying in (and I am from Spain)... as I was there I noticed that everytime I went to a house everyone took their shoes off. I found it kind of weird and supposed it was something people did to be comfortable. I didn't do the same because I found it rude, at least in Spain nobody does that and I had never seen such a thing.
One day (a few weeks before I came back) I visited the house of one of my boyfriend's best friends, he asked me to take the shoes off. I was kind of embarassed, I asked if it was rude to have to shoes on or something, they said it was, I explained that I had never done it because I found it rude to take the shoes off since it's something that in my country nobody would do. For Turkish people it's the same thing (my boyfriend is Turkish).
It was a cultural shock if you can call it that lol!

How about in other countries or in your country? Do you take your shoes off when you visit someone? Is it rude to keep them on?


----------



## modgirl

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> How about in other countries or in your country? Do you take your shoes off when you visit someone? Is it rude to keep them on?


 
I think that in the United States, each household is very different. Some definitely do; some definitely don't!  However, if one were to tally up most homes, I have a feeling that it would be a good guess to say that the majority of Americans do not follow the custom.

Personally, I think it's very polite to remove your shoes. Think about where those shoes have been! We walk in dirt, feces, and who-knows-what. Even if the bottom of the shoes "look" clean, they can still track in dirt.

I don't ask people to remove their shoes in my home. However, I tend to think of those who do as very polite guests! 

A big reason for removing shoes is simply that it keeps the house cleaner. 

I've been to many houses that actually have slippers (made for wearing indoors only) by the door, so that when guests remove their shoes, they have something warm and clean to put on their feet!


----------



## futaro

to Krauter Fee
I didn´t know it was the custom in Germany but so it is in Japan. If you consider it, it´s quite a good custom, because our shoes have a lot of microbs and we bring them at home with our shoes.
Bye.
Futaro


----------



## modgirl

From my experience, it's a highly observed custom in Russia. Not removing one's shoes at the door is nearly akin to taking a fistful of dirt and sprinkling it around the room! Well, not really, but it is considered quite rude.


----------



## Phryne

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> How about in other countries or in your country? Do you take your shoes off when you visit someone? Is it rude to keep them on?


 Hi Krauter!

Where I'm from, most of us keep our shoes on. Here in the US I haven't encountered anybody who has the mentioned custom either. Nevertheless, when I was visiting a friend in Germany, I saw that it was polite to do so, so I took my shoes off every day for about three weeks, no problem. I feel the same when it comes to religion. I'm an atheist, but I respect when people thank God before their meals. I politely lower my head, say "Amen" and wait until everybody start eating to eat myself.

I think that to adapt to one's hosts' customs is courteous and it’s the right thing to do. I tend to observe what the rules are and follow them as much as I can, mainly if I'm in a foreign country. 

saludos


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Wow I'm surprised but it's good to know, one has to be careful with these cultural differences!
Well, from the Spanish point of view (if I can talk for Spain lol) if you take your shoes off you're just assuming you can do whatever you want. I mean, if someone came to my house and took the shoes off I'd see that as if this person walked to my fridge and grabbed some food, basically it would mean this person's attitude is "I am as comfortable as I were at my own home, I can do whatever I want, I'm the King". It would just be weird and rude... 
Thanks for your input


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Phryne said:
			
		

> I think that to adapt to one's hosts' customs is courteous and it’s the right thing to do. I tend to observe what the rules are and follow them as much as I can, mainly if I'm in a foreign country.


I totally agree, from the moment I heard it was rude I started to do it aswell, I hadn't done it before because I didn't understand it was rude... as you see, in my country it's exactly the opposite hehe


----------



## Merlin

modgirl said:
			
		

> Personally, I think it's very polite to remove your shoes. Think about where those shoes have been! We walk in dirt, feces, and who-knows-what. Even if the bottom of the shoes "look" clean, they can still track in dirt.
> 
> I don't ask people to remove their shoes in my home. However, I tend to think of those who do as very polite guests!
> 
> A big reason for removing shoes is simply that it keeps the house cleaner.
> 
> I've been to many houses that actually have slippers (made for wearing indoors only) by the door, so that when guests remove their shoes, they have something warm and clean to put on their feet!





			
				modgirl said:
			
		

> Personally, I think it's very polite to remove your shoes. Think about where those shoes have been! We walk in dirt, feces, and who-knows-what. Even if the bottom of the shoes "look" clean, they can still track in dirt.
> I don't ask people to remove their shoes in my home. However, I tend to think of those who do as very polite guests!
> A big reason for removing shoes is simply that it keeps the house cleaner.
> I've been to many houses that actually have slippers (made for wearing indoors only) by the door, so that when guests remove their shoes, they have something warm and clean to put on their feet!


You're correct modgirl. Here in the Philippines we don't ask our guests to remove thier shoes. However it's normal for them to take off thier shoes. We don't consider it rude. It's just that it's embarrasing especially if your shoes are too dirty. Even if they took off thier shoes we have house slippers intended for indoor use only. As others have said, it's to prevent dirt and germs inside the house.


----------



## Phryne

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> I totally agree, from the moment I heard it was rude I started to do it aswell, I hadn't done it before because I didn't understand it was rude... as you see, in my country it's exactly the opposite hehe


 I see. Live and learn! 

It wouldn't be considered rude in Argieland to take your shoes off, just a little eccentric or snobby. Anyhow, in the case I get to visit someone who does want my shoes outside, I would be very concerned about my socks.  

saludos


----------



## Jonegy

Just a thought ...............

Could wall-to-wall  fitted carpeting have anything to do with it ??  Especially in the light colours my daughters' prefer.  

I could fully understand the custom in Japan where the floors were made of compressed reed and slippers for visitors were automatically laid out in the entrance.

As the old saying goes...... " When in Rome ..........."


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

I was thinking now... the reason why we put this small rug in front of the door of the house, so that you clean your shoes before you come in 

Phryne - hehe I agree, one talks about the dirty shoes... but aren't we going too far assuming that the person is wearing clean socks?


----------



## swift_precision

In my house we take our shoes off before going to certain areas of the house that have light-colored carpeting.  As for the areas that are fitted with tile, the shoes stay on.


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Jonegy*Could wall-to-wall fitted carpeting have anything to do with it ??



Absolutely, I think this does hold some credance, at least in the US. When I lived in Florida, many people had light (white or beige) carpet. Shoes were always taken off. It is also customary to take shoes off on some boats, so they do not scuff the deck. 

I have a friend whose parents lived in Hawaii and Japan for several years. They, too, have light carpeting and we are asked to take our shoes off when we visit. She offers us slippers, like others have posted, to wear around the house. 

I'm not certain if her request that people remove their shoes is based more on a custom she acquired when living in Japan, or if it is due to her white carpet. Either way, I think the slippers are a nice touch. 

I go barefoot in my own home all the time, but do not, unless requested take my shoes off in the homes of others.


----------



## huon

Here in the U.K., we don't generally bother taking our shoes off. But a polite visitor might well ask if he should do so. 
At the moment we are selling our house, so have lots of visitors coming. My partner, (who is Spanish) does have this thing that the bath mat is removed before they come so people don't walk on it in dirty shoes when viewing the bathroom.
We are quite easy going though. Recently I visited a friends house for a bar-b-q and whilst it was OK to enter the living room/kitchen area wearing shoes, there was a note requesting people remove shos before going upstairs. This is seen as fair enough, they are doing it mostly to protect their expensive carpets, but there is also a hygiene reason as people walk barefoot in the bathroom etc.
Slippers? Well it is a good idea, but I think we would see that as fussy and making the guest feel unwelcome perhaps.


----------



## modgirl

Dear Merlin,



			
				Merlin said:
			
		

> Here in the Philippines we don't ask our guests to remove thier shoes.


 
When I visit you, I promise I shall take off my shoes (or sandals)!

Actually, I think a very good rule of thumb to follow is to observe:  if you are arriving at a house with the host and he takes off his shoes, follow his footsteps.  If he leaves his shoes on, then it's probably all right for you to leave yours on, as well.

I was rather surprised to read that some people consider it *snobby* to remove the shoes at the door.  I personally think the opposite:  the person is well-bred!


----------



## Merlin

modgirl said:
			
		

> Dear Merlin,
> 
> 
> 
> When I visit you, I promise I shall take off my shoes (or sandals)!
> 
> Actually, I think a very good rule of thumb to follow is to observe: if you are arriving at a house with the host and he takes off his shoes, follow his footsteps. If he leaves his shoes on, then it's probably all right for you to leave yours on, as well.
> 
> I was rather surprised to read that some people consider it *snobby* to remove the shoes at the door. I personally think the opposite: the person is well-bred!


well if you drop by the Philippines, I'll try to see you. (considering if you're near the place where I'm at and also if I'm not at work.) Thank you so much and for being a good friend! (I already considered you as my friend).


----------



## cuchuflete

When I moved here a few years ago, I was surprised to see people taking shoes off when entering a house.  It was the middle of winter.  I quickly learned why 'we' do this. 
We have lots of snow, and mud in the springtime.  It just makes sense not to track all that in.

In summer I've noticed that people keep their shoes on, unless they are very wet.


----------



## Phryne

modgirl said:
			
		

> I was rather surprised to read that some people consider it *snobby* to remove the shoes at the door.  I personally think the opposite:  the person is well-bred!


 Hi modgirl!

I didn't say that it's snobby to have to take your shoes off. What I said is that *in country this custom is seen as snobby or eccentric, but it's just in my country*. 

Anyhow, what do you mean by being _well bred_? Is having the habit of removing your shoes _well bred_ per se, or is it so when you visit people who take their shoes off and you do it to be respectful? I agree that refusing to take the shoes off is not nice when your host has this habit. However, I don't do it at home and I don't expect people to do it either when they visit me. I have hardwood floors in all the rooms but the bathroom and I do not enjoy walking barefoot not matter how clean they look or might be.

Saludos


----------



## Ralf

As Kräuter Fee (by the way, what gave rise to this nick--fairy of herbs  ) pointed out it is customary to take off one's shoes when entering a house (i. e. private home). But I wouldn't say that it is generally assumed to be rude if you don't. Anyway, it is regarded as a matter of politeness for visitors to ask if they are supposed to do so and in most homes slipper will be "on hand" for visitors.

Once I had been in Malaysia for a year. There it goes without saying to remove one's shoes when entering a private home. Friends who dropped by for a visit always seemed puzzled when I told them that they could leave their shoes on.

Ralf


----------



## tey2

In my experience, as what modgirl said I follow what the guests do, if she takes her shoes off then that's what I do too but sometimes even if my friends won't take her shoes off I would take mine especially when I see their floor very very clean  But when it comes to our house when we have visitors I really don't want them to take their shoes off, if they do I would tell them not to take theirs off but there are others who insist on taking their shoes off and I find them very polite 


tey2


----------



## modgirl

Bonjour Phryne!



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Anyhow, what do you mean by being _well-bred_? Is having the habit of removing your shoes _well-bred_ per se, or is it so when you visit people who take their shoes off and you do it to be respectful?


 
I know many won't agree with this, but it's _my perception_ that people who automatically take off their shoes at the front door (regardless of whether the host does) are well-bred. 

However, I also need to remember that each culture is different, and even well-bred people in those cultures do not remove their shoes!

But, to me, removing one's shoes says: I respect that I am a guest in your house, and I do not wish to track in all the debris that my shoes carry so that the host has to clean up after me.

It may seem odd, but when someone automatically removes his shoes at my front door, the action leaves a very positive impression with me.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

I was commenting this to my mom and to a friend last night and they both were surprised and agreed with me, here in Spain it would be rude to take the shoes off.
I'm wondering what it is like in Latin American countries, I suppose it's the same as in Spain... where are the Mexicans, Argentinians, etc?


----------



## Jonegy

I have only just realised this one as we did it without thinking.

When I visit Rio de Janeiro as soon as we get home (family relatives), nearly an hour by car from the airport, the first thing I do is to get my shoes and socks off.

In the house and yard we are always bare-foot but use flip-flops for going out in the local area.  However after about 3 or 4 days, when my soles have hardened up a bit, I am generally bare-foot in the local neighbourhood.

It's so much easier on a humid afternoon to kick off the bermudas and pants and dive under the shower.

The only time I use full trousers and shoes and socks is when going into the city. I do NOT like  being mistaken for a tourist.

A peculiarity is that although we walk around bare-chested we carry a loose fitting shirt over the shoulder which we don out of poltiteness on entering shops etc or catching the bus.

The bare-foot is also popular in Australia I believe.


----------



## nuit_noche_night

Jonegy said:
			
		

> When I visit Rio de Janeiro as soon as we get home (family relatives), nearly an hour by car from the airport, the first thing I do is to get my shoes and socks off.
> 
> In the house and yard we are always bare-foot but use flip-flops for going out in the local area. However after about 3 or 4 days, when my soles have hardened up a bit, I am generally bare-foot in the local neighbourhood.
> 
> It's so much easier on a humid afternoon to kick off the bermudas and pants and dive under the shower.
> 
> The only time I use full trousers and shoes and socks is when going into the city. I do NOT like being mistaken for a tourist.


 
My family is the same, we always take off our shoes at home and walk around barefoot. However, for some reason I would never consider heading out into public that way. Also, though this is a tourist area where I live, flip-flops are not only tourist attire, they are popular fashion here.

What is interesting is that when I invite guests to remove their shoes for reasons of comfort, they often refuse. To me it seems a little uptight, but maybe to them it's respect. The only place we do not allow shoes is in the family room, which has a white carpet.


----------



## huon

modgirl said:
			
		

> I know many won't agree with this, but it's my perception that people who automatically take off their shoes at the front door (regardless of whether the host does) are well-bred.
> 
> However, I also need to remember that each culture is different, and even well-bred people in those cultures do not remove their shoes!
> QUOTE]
> 
> These are good points Mod Girl, but please understand that in Europe we do not really talk about people as being well bred any more, dogs and horses yes, but people no. It is perhaps very "Old Europe" of the Americans still to do so. In Europe about 200 years ago we had a situation where all the "well bred" people in France got their heads chopped off and the "well bred" people in other countries, (certainly in Britain,) thought it prudent to adopt a low profile before they suffered a similar fate.
> 
> But I think we should not miss here the architectural legacy of Spain, which derives directly from it's Arabic past and includes beautiful hard floors. Our Madrid flat has lovely floors made up of small wooden blocks. To get the same thing here in the U.K. would cost more than ten luxury carpets and to put a fitted carpet over them would be sacrilege.
> Spanish people are very industrious around the home and think it quite normal to get a mop and bucket and clean all the floors every day. They may also polish them. We think we are doing well if we hoover daily, but the Spanish quite happily do the extra hard work and are justly proud of their floors.
> You are quite right that each culture is different. Can I just say that I think Krauter Fee is obviously a very erudite and considerate young lady to be wondering about such things and I am sure wherever she has visited she will always be welcome back, shoes or no shoes.


----------



## modgirl

Huon, I should have said well educated or brought up well (with manners).  I actually have heard the term *well-bred* used in Britain, but I can understand how it may sound inappropriate to some.  My apology.


----------



## asm

I agree with you. In the USA taking your shoes off does not mean anything unless you are following what the owner does or because you consider your shoes bring some dirt into the house. It is just a polite way to respect your firend, but it is not because of being "well bred". 
I think some countries or regions do this as a custom, but not in the USA, here is just a cleaning habit; depends on the floor you have. Carpets are more difficult, so you take your shoes off, but in hardwood floors, or in other kind of floors (those very cold ones) you do not do so.
"When in Rome do as the Romans do", but in the USA, first see the sole of your shoe, see the floor of your guest's home, look at his/her feet, make up your mind, and decide between barefoot or stepping in. And enjoy your visit.





			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Hi modgirl!
> 
> I didn't say that it's snobby to have to take your shoes off. What I said is that *in country this custom is seen as snobby or eccentric, but it's just in my country*.
> 
> Anyhow, what do you mean by being _well bred_? Is having the habit of removing your shoes _well bred_ per se, or is it so when you visit people who take their shoes off and you do it to be respectful? I agree that refusing to take the shoes off is not nice when your host has this habit. However, I don't do it at home and I don't expect people to do it either when they visit me. I have hardwood floors in all the rooms but the bathroom and I do not enjoy walking barefoot not matter how clean they look or might be.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## huon

modgirl said:
			
		

> Huon, I should have said well educated or brought up well (with manners). I actually have heard the term *well-bred* used in Britain, but I can understand how it may sound inappropriate to some. My apology.


Mod Girl, No need to apologise, and I apologise if I gave the impression I was offended. Not so, your input is very well appreciated and it is interesting to note the different perceptions in different countries.
It is true that some people in Britain do talk about themselves as being well bred, but please understand anybody who heard this would consider them quite rude!


----------



## Phryne

asm said:
			
		

> I agree with you. In the USA taking your shoes off does not mean anything unless you are following what the owner does or because you consider your shoes bring some dirt into the house. It is just a polite way to respect your firend, but it is not because of being "well bred".
> I think some countries or regions do this as a custom, but not in the USA, here is just a cleaning habit; depends on the floor you have. Carpets are more difficult, so you take your shoes off, but in hardwood floors, or in other kind of floors (those very cold ones) you do not do so.
> "When in Rome do as the Romans do", but in the USA, first see the sole of your shoe, see the floor of your guest's home, look at his/her feet, make up your mind, and decide between barefoot or stepping in. And enjoy your visit.


 Don Ale, buenas!!!

I live in an urban area, always did. My shoes always look the same, unless I stepped on some doggy poo , in which case, of course, I would thoroughly clean the sole before I step in anybody's house, mine included. Besides being gross, it hardly ever happens. People here usually pick their dog's business right away (or else they'd be fined!).

saludos !


----------



## modgirl

huon said:
			
		

> It is true that some people in Britain do talk about themselves as being well bred, but please understand anybody who heard this would consider them quite rude!


 
Oh, I agree. Actually, I've only heard the term used to describe others.

Saying "I am well-bred" or "I was brought up properly" is kind of like saying, "I am beautiful," which only invites the response: "Says who?!"

A person with sincerely good manners would never refer to himself in any of those ways.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

huon said:
			
		

> Can I just say that I think Krauter Fee is obviously a very erudite and considerate young lady to be wondering about such things and I am sure wherever she has visited she will always be welcome back, shoes or no shoes.


 
Aw hehe thanks  that's nice of you!


----------



## Mr X

Jonegy said:
			
		

> The bare-foot is also popular in Australia I believe.



I can only speak from my experiences, but I think I'd agree with you. I never wear shoes if I can help it, and generally the first thing I do when I get home is take my shoes off. If I'm working in the yard, or going for a walk, I don't normally wear shoes either.

About visiting, unless you're asked one way or another by the host, I don't think anyone would care if you took your shoes off or left them on. Occasionally guests ask 'can I take my shoes off' or 'would you like me to take my shoes off' or something like that, but mostly I don't think it matters. I tend to take my shoes off when I'm visiting people, as long as they're not total strangers.

You can quite often see people walking around the streets or parks with no shoes on, or with thongs. People even go to the shops with no shoes on too, though this is probably considered a bit uncouth, and some shops wouldn't let you in if you didn't have shoes on. If you just go down to the local supermarket, though, you'd probably see people shopping with no shoes on.

Again, just my experiences.
Mr X.


----------



## huon

I lived in Australia (Sydney) for a year and one of my fondest memories is being able to go barefoot at home or just wear flip-flops when going out informally.
It just came naturally and I am sure the reason was climate. If I did the same here in England I would end up with pneumonia!


----------



## nahash

Here in our contry it's usual to everybody to take off their shoes when they came into the house,it's only a matter of being polite to the owner of the house and it's a matter of showing good manners and respect to the owner of the house.I'm only sharing the way we are here in our country.


----------



## ane

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Well, from the Spanish point of view (if I can talk for Spain lol) if you take your shoes off you're just assuming you can do whatever you want. I mean, if someone came to my house and took the shoes off I'd see that as if this person walked to my fridge and grabbed some food, basically it would mean this person's attitude is "I am as comfortable as I were at my own home, I can do whatever I want, I'm the King". It would just be weird and rude...


 
In Norway it would be the other way around. Here you always remove your shoes when you go inside someones house, - you even do it at school when you're a kid. The main reason for this is probably the weather with a lot of snow and rain. But the fact that the electricity is really cheap is also an important reason - people heat their houses a lot, so it's actually too hot to wear your shoes inside. All houses are also made of wood; the floors are never cold like they can be in brick houses.

But I did have a problem with this when I was living in France.. I always removed my shoes when I visited people as this is the custom, but the problem came when friends came over to my place. I thought they were all rude for not taking their shoes off, since they could see very well my clean floors and that I was only wearing socks or was barefoot. But then I did understand that they were scared of being unpolite and that they didn't even think of removing their shoes. When I kindly asked them to do so and explained the problem, it was not a problem anymore


----------



## astronauta

Oh, touchy subject for me...

 Most people in Canada will ask you to take your shoes off when you come into their houses.

I personally don't like it. I think that everyone should wipe on the door mat and come in (that's what doormats were invented, right?).

I certainly do not ask my guests to do so, I think it's rude, but that is because I am from Spain and Mexico, where it's just unthinkable. I also think it's unsafe, what if a glass breaks? someone spills their drink?

 Sometimes when I get invited to a party I am deeply dessapointed if I get asked because: 


I really complement my clothes with my shoes and I really keep them clean, some outfits really crash when barefoot.
My feet get cold
I am afraid of what I will catch form other feet eek:yuck!)
I do wear booties over shoes during winter.
So most of the time I ask if it would be ok to keep them on, most people say yes, but if not, I will only take them off if:


The floors are clean enough that I could confortable walk barefoot*
If the hosts are buddhists, strict muslims or other religious reasons
If the hosts live in flimsy plywood apartments and it is done in consideration for the neighbours below (specially while dancing)
I would REALLY like to stay in the party
I am in another country
Bring my own slippers (which I have been doing lately out of grossenes).
* While I would say I am no snob, this has become such a mandatory custom in Canada that people expect you to remove your shoes regardless of the state of cleanliness of their homes.



			
				modgirl said:
			
		

> _I know many won't agree with this, but it's my perception that people who automatically take off their shoes at the front door (regardless of whether the host does) are well-bred._


 Wow, I would say quite the opposite, people who do not demand you to remove your shoes and just clean up after their parties to me, have good upbringing....Hoovers and Swifer Sweepers can be really good friends
How culture varies!!!


----------



## 'alexcia'

In my experience, some take off their shoes while some do not. IMHO, I think it is not a bad thing if people feel comfortable wearing their shoes inside my house ( considering some shoes are not easy to take off  ). I will just clean later. But then if somebody will do such thing, I'd appreciate it. It's nice to know that this person values the cleanliness of my house. 

I also believe that in some cases taking off the shoes is not applicable. Like if I threw a party at my house. It would be very disturbing to my guest if they have to take off theirs shoes. Not unless I'd provide them with an indoor slippers/shoes because I myself do not like to walk barefooted even inside my own house. Talking about hygiene. 

Another scenario, if there is a baby who loves to crawl and play around the house. I'd definitely request my visitor to take off his/her shoes and give an indoor slippers. 

And that's my two cents.


----------



## ILT

I take my shoes off to be at my home, but if a guest takes them off I would be worried about fungus being brought into my carpets. I'd rather clean after a guest than try to remove fungus from my home. I mean, if I had it, I wouldn't let everybody know. How can somebody tell me: Sorry, but I have a fungus, that would make them feel uncomfortable.  And believe me, I know for a fact that I'd rather clean up, I have white carpeting all over the house, even in the dining room.


----------



## anangelaway

alexcia said:
			
		

> I also believe that in some cases taking off the shoes is not applicable. Like if I threw a party at my house. It would be very disturbing to my guest if they have to take off theirs shoes. Not unless I'd provide them with an indoor slippers/shoes because I myself do not like to walk barefooted even inside my own house. Talking about hygiene.


 
haha! And how about someone at the party has its shoes stolen?! This happened to Carrie from Sex In the City one time, very VERY expensive shoes!!! 
Then, it could really complicate the situation even worse than isn't it! 

Please forgive me, I was laughing hard reading the above, it's so funny! 

I, personnally do not enjoy walking barefoot, not even at the beach really... And I do not mind any to do so in my place if they feel like it... (as long as they clean my floor before they leave - just teasing!)


----------



## Jardinera654

In all my years visiting homes of both friends and family I have only once been told that everybody entering had to take their shoes off. My sister-in-law had a light cream carpet and I understood her reasoning. However, in most other instances taking one's shoes off would be considered rude or extremely informal to the point of one acting as if they were "part of the family" when it was not the case. I suppose there were times when the weather was so nasty that muddying the floors and carpets was not desirable so one would say, "I'll leave my shoes here on the doormat/in the foyer, alright?" Otherwise, I only have removed my shoes if I were related to, or close friends with, the host.


----------



## Nath0811

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> -snip - if you take your shoes off you're just assuming you can do whatever you want. I mean, if someone came to my house and took the shoes off I'd see that as if this person walked to my fridge and grabbed some food, basically it would mean this person's attitude is "I am as comfortable as I were at my own home, I can do whatever I want, I'm the King". It would just be weird and rude...
> Thanks for your input


 
I have to confess until this thread that's the way I felt too! I thought it could be perceived as rude to remove shoes at someone-you-barely-know's place - It's really enlightning to see the polite perception behind this custom!! 

In my house, people are welcome to remove their shoes - I like them to feel at home.  
However I never insist if they prefer not to. 
They might be embarrassed by the look of their feet or their odor or something!!


----------



## mari.kit

Back home, we dont ask our visitors to remove their shoes.. its an initiative already. When i go to a friends house, and their floor is newly waxed and shiny, i would definite take off my shoes.. its a shame if i bring it in with all the dirt from outside..

and yes.. we dont insist to take them off too, if they do, we will provide slippers for them..


----------



## CBFelix

In Turkey you’d better take your shoes off because of customs, traditions or a will to be clean, whatever you say. 

But imagine..

Sometimes socks can have a hole…You wear them, because they are the only left ones as a clean pair, as you are sure that that day you are not going into another house.. Ooopps, something pops up and you are at the front of a doorstep.. What an embarrassing situation.  

Or you have pretty smelly feet at that time, you know that, you fell your wet socks…   

I can assure you at that point, with frustration, you could say ‘why the hell….”  

In my house, you are absolutely welcome with your shoes on.. But, on the other hand,  I’m pretty un-Turkish..


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

CBFelix said:
			
		

> In Turkey you’d better take your shoes off because of customs, traditions or a will to be clean, whatever you say.


My boyfriend is Turkish (living in Germany) and I actually visited many Turkish friends of him and didn't take my shoes off because I had no clue it was rude, until one day I heard it... . Fortunately, I noticed I had to take the shoes off before I visited his parents, it would have been really embarassing if I hadn't taken the shoes off at his parents' house, what would they have thought!


----------



## CBFelix

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> My boyfriend is Turkish (living in Germany) and I actually visited many Turkish friends of him and didn't take my shoes off because I had no clue it was rude, until one day I heard it... . Fortunately, I noticed I had to take the shoes off before I visited his parents, it would have been really embarassing if I hadn't taken the shoes off at his parents' house, what would they have thought!



I want to be honest with you. 

It depends on his family background and where they live. If they were one of the typical Turkish families living in Germany (Europe) you’d better to take your shoes off. If they live in Turkey, especially somewhere on the west side, don’t bother yourself so much with your shoes. They wouldn’t find it so rude for the first visit. But after a while, they would appreciate if you take them off. They will supply you a pair of slippers to wear. 

And, good luck with your Turkish boyfriend.  I had some in the past.   At the end I married with a Belgium.


----------



## futaro

Yesterday I heard in a reunion, that people in Japan take off his shoes in order to not bring into their home bad inluence of the outside  which come with their shoes. A person of japanese origin said that it was not true. I wish to know the opinion of born japanese people.

Thank you.


----------



## tootall

I lived in Korea for a year, and it was expected that you remove your shoes prior to entering most buildings.  Most Korean traditional restaurants had shelving at the entrance.  In dwellings you were expected to remove your footwear, but it was not considered offensive if you were a foreigner and did not follow the custom.  They would simply smile and point towards your feet gently reminding you to remove your shoes.  In professional settings, many folks would have slippers to wear around the office.

I noticed a similar custom in Japan, but I was not there long enough to comment fully on it.

My experience in the Middle East (Iraq and Afghanistan) was that most follow the custom, to include some who wash their feet after removal of footwear, due to the bottom of feet being considered unclean.  (Perhaps this is untrue, but I am not versed in the Quran)  As a soldier, we were not expected to remove our boots due to the nature of our job.

I have noticed footwear was viewed differently in these places than it is in the US.  Shoes did not seem to be any different than T-shirts.  A lot of them were visibly too large or too small, and often of poor construction, as if the wearer simply went and picked a pair out that looked like it fit.  Contrast that with a culture where every kid wanted "Reebok Pumps"  (I know I'm dating myself) and where my wife owns 50 pairs.


----------



## KateNicole

This is a very interesting topic.  I posed the same question in a previous thread about cultural differences a few months ago (but it didn't generate this many responses).  I think this is all a matter of perception.

 I am from America, and as many people have stated, here, when someone has carpeting (especially if it is white carpeting) it is considered polite to offer to remove your shoes, and if it is winter, and they are caked with "slush" or muddy residue, not offering to do so would actually be a little rude.  It is a lot harder to clean carpeting than hard floor, and it stains very easily.

In Latin America, where most people have tile floor in their home and staining isn't much of a concern, it seems to me that removing your shoes is considered rude because you are unnecessarily exposing a part of your body.  Some people might think you are making yourself "too at home" by walking around barefoot.  I would think that by "American standards of conduct", removing your shoes in someone else's home would be almost as socially akward as a man removing his shirt and wandering around someone else's home with his bare chest exposed, simply because he was hot.  I, as an American, would be a little taken back if a male guest removed his shirt in my home, and I think many Latin Americans feel the same way about shoes.  At least from what I've noticed living in Mexico, feet are just not a body part that the general public wants to see exposed.  Correct me if I'm wrong . . . 

_almost_


----------



## astronauta

I love translating said:
			
		

> fungus





			
				anangelaway said:
			
		

> shoes stolen





			
				CBFelix said:
			
		

> socks can have a hole





			
				 CBFelix said:
			
		

> pretty smelly feet


  Oh gosh, I really never going out again without those slippers!!!


----------



## anamadrid

I love to travel and see new things, specially about customs of other countries, for example, I have been in some countries where if you go to somebody's house, you are expect to be barefoot, well in Spain if you do it, it would probably be unpolite to go into a house an just take off your shoes without asking first.
¿what do you think about it?

*Mod Edit:*  This thread is being merged with another one already started on the same topic.  Please kick your shoes off, relax, respond at your leisure. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Here in rural Ontario you're expected to remove your footwear (often very muddy) at the front door.  You either bring clean footwear with you, or visit in your sock feet.


----------



## anamadrid

ok that is probably because it is muddy, but, still strange to me


----------



## tvdxer

I would consider it very rude to visit someone's house and keep one's shoes on here.  You can track in mud and dust onto their carpet.   In the winter and spring, your shoes are very likely to be wet and muddy.

When I was in Costa Rica, nobody took their shoes off in homes.  Things are quite different there, however, where most all flooring is of the ceramic / solid type, due to the climate.  It's much easier to clean hard floors than it is to clean carpet.


----------



## lampiao

Honestly, I hadn't ever thought about this issue.

Over here it is not usual to remove one's shoes in other people's homes. 
Still, I would draw no conclusion as to a guest was being rude or polite if he/she decided to take his/her shoes off.

I don't usually remove my shoes, but I have occasionally taken my shoes off, and got no complains.
The reverse is also true. Some friends of mine have been known to take their shoes off in my place and I didn't even think about it.


----------



## GenJen54

tvdxer said:
			
		

> I would consider it very rude to visit someone's house and keep one's shoes on here. You can track in mud and dust onto their carpet. In the winter and spring, your shoes are very likely to be wet and muddy.



You must live in a different part of the country than I do. 

I don't believe there is a singular "norm" in the US regarding the issue.  I usually leave my shoes on in others' homes unless otherwise requested (see my earlier post in this thread). In fact, in some instances I would consider it impolite to take them off.

Much depends on the situation, however. 

If I am going for a nice dinner party or other occasion, I'll leave them on.  A casual summer gathering, where I am probably wearing flip-flops?  I may or may not just flop them right off.


----------



## blancalaw

Here’s the general rule I learned about taking off your shoes.  If the floor is dirtier than your shoes, then keep your shoes on.
We generally keep our shoes on unless they are wet or muddy, or the carpet is brand new.  It is just more comfortable to leave them on (and smells better too).


----------



## la reine victoria

In my home nobody dares remove their shoes for fear of what they might pick up from my carpets. 

People are welcome, shod or unshod, so if you're passing through my neighbourhood feel free to call.  I specially welcome sandal wearers (such as myself, winter or summer) with nicely tanned toes.  But *please *no Brits who insist on wearing socks with sandals.  Yuk!

My close friend and neighbour always removes her shoes at the door and dons her 'waiting in the hall' slippers.  I think she does it for comfort rather than hygiene since she is even less of a domestic goddess than I.

I always ask her, when I visit, 'Shall I take my sandals off?'  'No', she replies, 'they're probably cleaner than your feet.'  Such is the British sense of humour.  Long may it live!

LRV


----------



## cuchuflete

People are welcome to take shoes off, keep them on, or wear just one in my home.  It's a matter of indifference.  I wear boots in the winter, and can't be bothered to take them off and put them on thirty times a day. I go barefoot or wear sandals---no socks--in the warm months (all one of them?).

Guests who offer to take off footwear are advised that there is a member of the household who now weighs 106 pounds, is exuburantly affectionate, and has long claws.  He has never worn shoes in his life, and I don't think they would suit his canine sense of the aesthetic.


----------



## Taino Arasibo

I was in Korea and for them is more like A way of keeping the bacteria and any type of unclean mater outside their houses. Also in Korea the heat is under the floor so it will be better any way to be bare foot.


----------



## diegodbs

In Spain it is something totally unheard of that you may be invited to take your shoes off when visiting someone's house, or to invite someone to do it. It would be considered rude and impolite and I would have never thought that such were the custom in other countries. Seeing is believing. 
I've never seen carpeted floors in Spain, tiles or wood are used instead, so five minutes is all you need to mop the floor when the visitors have left. Unless the house stands in the middle of a swamp  . But it seldom happens. I prefer to wear my own shoes during the visit and not anyone else's.


----------



## nichec

It's very common to take shoes off before getting into others' houses in Asia. At least I know this is the case in Taiwan, Japan and India. (I remember I read once that in India hosts will offer water for the guests to wash their hands and feet.....I wonder if I'm wrong about that )


----------



## Taino Arasibo

In Panama you do not want to go to somebody's house bare foot firstable because it will be rude and secondly becase somebody will steal your shoes after visiting who ever you are visiting. Very common practice.


----------



## kevinleihuang

Well, in China, people sometimes take their shoes off, sometimes they do not. It depends on the request of the host. And if the host do request you to take the shoes off and you would not do it because you feel it strange or uncomfortable, that would be considered very rude. But if the host do not request you to take the shoes off and you yourself would like to do it to show the manner, that would be considered gentle and polite.


----------



## borhane

In Algeria like in almost the Arab world the houses are covered with the *Zarbyah* ( Arab carpets) , so it's impolite to to tread on it , when you know that some people may sleep on it !!!!!


----------



## la reine victoria

borhane said:
			
		

> In Algeria like in almost the Arab world the houses are covered with the *Zarbyah* ( Arab carpets) , so it's impolite to to tread on it , when you know that some people may sleep on it !!!!!


 
Hi Borhane,

Isn't it interesting that the Persian carpet weavers leave their brand new goods on the pavements for people to walk on.  Apparently they can get more money for a worn looking carpet than a new one.  Shabby-chic I think it's called nowadays.

When I was there I used to side-step them but the shopkeeper would call out 'Please walk on the carpets!'  Luckily they weren't meant to be slept on although many Iranians sit on them to eat their meals. 

LRV


----------



## Vanda

Actually we don't take our shoes off here when visiting people.It's not a cultural habit. But if a person comes to my house and feels like taking them off, it's ok for me! 
when I visited Czech Republic I've noticed that the persons from the houses I visited used to leave their shoes in the hall. When they entered the house they'd exchange them for a pair of slippers.Well, nobody told me to take my shoes off. So I don't know if I was supposed to do that.


----------



## borhane

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Hi Borhane,
> 
> Isn't it interesting that the Persian carpet weavers leave their brand new goods on the pavements for people to walk on. Apparently they can get more money for a worn looking carpet than a new one. Shabby-chic I think it's called nowadays.
> 
> When I was there I used to side-step them but the shopkeeper would call out 'Please walk on the carpets!' Luckily they weren't meant to be slept on although many Iranians sit on them to eat their meals.
> 
> LRV


If you visit me , I'll not ask you you to take your shoes off !!!! even when you try !!! but if you insist , you'll make me understand that you are polite  !!!


----------



## Marina33

Hi to everybody. It´s a very interesting discussion. Personally I was brought up taking shoes off always when visit someone´s house. Actually I would have been surprised if the host would tell me not to. In Latvia we even take shoes off at house parties, and either walk in stockinged feet, or in slippers. I really was very much surprised when I went to Spain and noticed that people don´t take their shoes off. But actually, some do, and ever more, especially if they have a carpet. I think it´s very normal. Besides, Spanish ladies usually take good care of their feet, as they are exposed during long months of summer. So I think esthetically, it would be nice if they removed their shoes) Just my opinion.


----------



## la reine victoria

Marina33 said:
			
		

> Hi to everybody. It´s a very interesting discussion. Personally I was brought up taking shoes off always when visit someone´s house. Actually I would have been surprised if the host would tell me not to. In Latvia we even take shoes off at house parties, and either walk in stockinged feet, or in slippers. I really was very much surprised when I went to Spain and noticed that people don´t take their shoes off. But actually, some do, and ever more, especially if they have a carpet. I think it´s very normal. Besides, Spanish ladies usually take good care of their feet, as they are exposed during long months of summer. So I think esthetically, it would be nice if they removed their shoes) Just my opinion.


 
Hi Marina,

Welcome to the Word Reference forums!  

Nice to have you along and to read your interesting contribution.  Hope we will hear more from you soon,

May I compliment you on your English - it's very good.

Kind regards,

La Reine Victoria


----------



## Fernando

As a Spaniard, if you take your shoes off when entering into my house, I will remorseless kill you.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Marina33

Fernando said:
			
		

> As a Spaniard, if you take your shoes off when entering into my house, I will remorseless kill you.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


 
Wov, this is really strong reaction. Why so?


----------



## Marina33

Actually, believe me or not, I came across shoes removal in Spain twice. Well, I lived there for 3 years, so of course it´s not a usual thing they do.


----------



## Marina33

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Hi Marina,
> 
> Welcome to the Word Reference forums!
> 
> Nice to have you along and to read your interesting contribution. Hope we will hear more from you soon,
> 
> May I compliment you on your English - it's very good.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> La Reine Victoria


 
Thank you very much for a warm welcome!


----------



## diegodbs

Marina33 said:
			
		

> Actually, believe me or not, I came across shoes removal in Spain twice. Well, I lived there for 3 years, so of course it´s not a usual thing they do.


In Spain we can take our shoes off when at home, but never in all my life have I been asked to take my shoes off when I visit someone. And we never ask someone to take their shoes off. That is a completely unknown custom in Spain. Perhaps 0.000001% of the Spanish population might do that.


----------



## Marina33

diegodbs said:
			
		

> In Spain we can take our shoes off when at home, but never in all my life have I been asked to take my shoes off when I visit someone. And we never ask someone to take their shoes off. That is a completely unknown custom in Spain. Perhaps 0.000001% of the Spanish population might do that.


 
Well, as I said that happened to me twice in 3 years. They were Spaniards, but used to live abroad. Besides, they have carpet in their house. They also removed shoes when came to my place, and everybody was happy with that. No problem at all.


----------



## Heba

In Egypt, it differs from one house to another, but those who take off their shoes are more than those who do not.
In my house, I take off my shoes when getting in to avoid taking the microbats and dirts into my house and to protect the carpets; so, I wear slippers. However, I usually do not ask my visitors to take off their shoes (to avoid any inconvenience). I can only ask my best friends and relatives to do that-only people I know very well.


----------



## Fernando

Marina33 said:
			
		

> Wov, this is really strong reaction. Why so?



Bexause I consider it a strong insult. Feet smell, period. I have never seen (in all my life) no one coming to my parents' household and taking the shoes off.

When my very close friends come to my house or viceversa, no one has even imagine to take their shoes off.

I can imagine that situation in a very informal party of very close friends.


----------



## Marina33

Fernando said:
			
		

> Bexause I consider it a strong insult. Feet smell, period. I have never seen (in all my life) no one coming to my parents' household and taking the shoes off.
> 
> When my very close friends come to my house or viceversa, no one has even imagine to take their shoes off.
> 
> I can imagine that situation in a very informal party of very close friends.


 
Come one, this is ridiculous. What smell are you talking about? Nowadays there are many available means to avoid foot smell. All you have to do is to take shower regularly and change your socks. Besides, there are also desodorants for feet and footwear. I´ve been in many countries where this is a norm, and has never come across this problem. The fact that "you have never seen this" DOES NOT mean there is something wrong with this. If you are uncomfortable with this custom, this is one thing. And nobody forces you to practice what you do not want to. But from here to consider it "a strong insult" is just short-sighted and out of any proportion.


----------



## Isotta

We removed our shoes in both Canada and Hong Kong, which I really liked. 

In Canada, shoes were often wet from the snow, so it was a relief to remove them and run around in socks. At dinner parties ladies would wear boots or even trainers to the door, where they would change into their nice shoes. And men usually wore galoshes to the door.

In Hong Kong I'm not sure if there is a specific reason people did this, other than perhaps the summer rainy season. Anyway, it was nice, since the floor does not become dirty so quickly. Floor mats don't do much in my opinion.

In America you'd only do it if your shoes were unusually wet or muddy. At least, I would.

Z.


----------



## timebomb

In Singapore, unless you're the Queen of England, you better take your shoes off when you step into someone's house or else your host will be very displeased.  We spend a lot of time and effort keeping the floors of our homes clean and free from dust so it will make us very angry if you walk around the house with your shoes on.

The only person I know who's allowed to keep her shoes on is, as I've indicated earlier, the Queen of England.  Many years ago, she visited Singapore and during one of her house visits, she walked right into the house with her shoes on.  No one dared tell her to take them off, of course.  If you're a Queen, you have special rights, I guess :lol:

Loh K L


----------



## Alundra

Marina33 said:
			
		

> Hi to everybody. It´s a very interesting discussion. Personally I was brought up taking shoes off always when visit someone´s house. Actually I would have been surprised if the host would tell me not to. In Latvia we even take shoes off at house parties, and either walk in stockinged feet, or in slippers. I really was very much surprised when I went to Spain and noticed that people don´t take their shoes off. But actually, some do, and ever more, especially if they have a carpet. I think it´s very normal. Besides, Spanish ladies usually take good care of their feet, as they are exposed during long months of summer. So I think esthetically, it would be nice if they removed their shoes) Just my opinion.


 
Marina, I agree with you that each culture must be respected.

The Spanish lady's feet are so beautiful (or so ugly) than any feet over the world... never mind the shoes... I think.. It depends of thousand of factors.

In Spain (I agree with Fernando and Diego) we have other customs and we don't consider it (take the shoes off) very polite.

Furthermore, I prefer take my shoes on, specially when I'm going at my friend's home... to me, put the anyone's shoes on... is very, very unsanitary... hence I think it is a culture question...

I understand there are countries where the weather (rain, snow, and so on.. ) obliges to take the shoes off... but in Spain the climate is very nice... It isn't necessary...

And I see more unsanitary to take the shoes off... (my feet are more clean in my opinion into my shoes) than walk in stockinged feet... I walk in slippers (but my slippers) by home too (and the most of Spaniards too, I think..). It isn't to take my shoes off.. to me.. It is to change my shoes.  

Alundra.


----------



## I.C.

In Germany there is no universal rule to remove shoes upon entering a friend's house or apartment, I'd say. 
But one may be asked to do so and in many circumstances I would strongly suggest asking whether one should take them off or not. 

When visiting friends, to just walk in wearing street shoes and to step onto the carpet without hesitation is something that I would consider as impolite. In doubt, just ask. Rules for formal invitations can be different. In some instances removing shoes can be inappropriate.

I prefer removing my shoes unless the floor is rather cold.


----------



## Fernando

Marina33 said:
			
		

> Come one, this is ridiculous. What smell are you talking about? Nowadays there are many available means to avoid foot smell. All you have to do is to take shower regularly and change your socks. Besides, there are also desodorants for feet and footwear. I´ve been in many countries where this is a norm, and has never come across this problem. The fact that "you have never seen this" DOES NOT mean there is something wrong with this. If you are uncomfortable with this custom, this is one thing. And nobody forces you to practice what you do not want to. But from here to consider it "a strong insult" is just short-sighted and out of any proportion.


Yes, I confess it. I am short-sighted and out of any proportion. If you remove your shoes in my house I will kill you. 

And by the way, I take a shower every day and my feet smell. Why don't you remove your underwear also? Today you have means to avoid the smell of "those" parts. Come on. 

Maybe you have been in many countries where "it is the norm". I like films. And I can not recall many of them when you can find a scene of "joyful shoes removal".


----------



## la reine victoria

timebomb said:
			
		

> In Singapore, unless you're the Queen of England, you better take your shoes off when you step into someone's house or else your host will be very displeased. We spend a lot of time and effort keeping the floors of our homes clean and free from dust so it will make us very angry if you walk around the house with your shoes on.
> 
> The only person I know who's allowed to keep her shoes on is, as I've indicated earlier, the Queen of England. Many years ago, she visited Singapore and during one of her house visits, she walked right into the house with her shoes on. No one dared tell her to take them off, of course. If you're a Queen, you have special rights, I guess :lol:
> 
> Loh K L


 
Well, of course we do, Timebomb. 

I'm surprised that a royal advisor failed to tell HM the Queen about the protocol when entering that house in Singapore.  Detailed research is always carried out for visits abroad.  The member of the royal household will liaise with the cultural department of the foreign country to ensure that the Queen makes no mistakes.

A few years ago I remember she visited a temple (can't remember which country) and dutifully removed her shoes.  We were all very intrigued, in the UK, to discover that she wore nylon sockettes over her stockings/tights.  An intimate glimpse of the 'hidden'!

Strange how we often criticise the Monarchy but, at heart, most of us are secretly proud that it still exists.  (Notable exception - Cherie Blair, T Blair's wife, who makes her contempt pretty obvious).

Rule Britannia!

Queen Victoria.


----------



## la reine victoria

> Fernando
> 
> I like films. And I can not recall many of them when you can find a scene of "joyful shoes removal


 
You haven't lived Fernando.  I've joyfully removed my shoes and other articles of attire many a time (in the right company of course).  However, Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer and J Arthur Rank never got the chance to set their cameras rolling.  Pity.  I might have been spurred on even faster by the cry of 'And *action*!'

Watch out for 'foot fetishist' films.  You will see shoes being joyfully removed at lightning speed!


LRV


----------



## swift_precision

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yes, I confess it. I am short-sighted and out of any proportion. If you remove your shoes in my house I will kill you.
> 
> And by the way, I take a shower every day and my feet smell.


 
I hope you are speaking for yourself and *only *yourself. Not everyone's feet smell. The point that Marina is trying to make is that should you go to someone's house out of courtesy you, being the invited guest, should *ask* the host whether or not you need to take off your shoes. People may not need to do that in your house of course but that doesn't mean that *you* wouldn't have to do that in someone else's house if you were to visit them.


----------



## Fernando

Swift, in Spanish we have a very strange convention:

- When we speak for ourselves we say "yo" ("I").
- When we speak for others we say "nosotros" ("We").

Maybe there is a cultural difference, but, since I began all my phrases with the word "I", I expect everyone to understand I speak for myself.

Said this: - If sometime I saw someone asking the host to remove his shoes I (and the host, I assume) should look the guest as a martian.

- Never ever I should allow anyone to remove his shoes in my house (or I would receive him barefooted. In Spain is a basic courtesy rule. Of course, I should understand other peoples to do otherwise. If I come into a house and the host is barefooted I would feel extreme disgust but I will fake it the best I could.


----------



## swift_precision

Fernando said:
			
		

> Swift, in Spanish we have a very strange convention:
> 
> - When we speak for ourselves we say "yo" ("I").
> - When we speak for others we say "nosotros" ("We").
> 
> Maybe there is a cultural difference, but, since I began all my phrases with the word "I", I expect everyone to understand I speak for myself.
> 
> Said this: - If sometime I saw someone asking the host to remove his shoes I (and the host, I assume) should look the guest as a martian.
> 
> - Never ever I should allow anyone to remove his shoes in my house (or I would receive him barefooted. In Spain is a basic courtesy rule. Of course, I should understand other peoples to do otherwise. If I come into a house and the host is barefooted I would feel extreme disgust but I will fake it the best I could.


 

"Bexause I consider it a strong insult. *Feet smell, period*. I have never seen (in all my life) no one coming to my parents' household and taking the shoes off."

Here you are making a generalization; nowhere in that particular statement is there a pronoun indicating that it is you yourself in particular to whom you are refering. Do not attempt to extrapolate a generalization across other cultures or even to other people about your personal hygiene problem. With that said, I respect your cultural customs although I may not agree with them and I hope you would do the same for other people as well.


----------



## tvdxer

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> You must live in a different part of the country than I do.
> 
> I don't believe there is a singular "norm" in the US regarding the issue.  I usually leave my shoes on in others' homes unless otherwise requested (see my earlier post in this thread). In fact, in some instances I would consider it impolite to take them off.
> 
> Much depends on the situation, however.
> 
> If I am going for a nice dinner party or other occasion, I'll leave them on.  A casual summer gathering, where I am probably wearing flip-flops?  I may or may not just flop them right off.


I live in Northern Minnesota, in a semi-rural area.  Snow accumulates on the ground for several months each winter, and after it melts, everything becomes extremely muddy and wet.  After Spring, Summer comes around, and the dirt road, ATV's, etc. attract tons of dust.  Plus, in this swampy area there's puddles and the like through the summer and fall as well, as long as it is not abnormally dry.  It's simply rude to track in mud and dust into other people's homes.  Plus, it feels nice for the visitor to take off their shoes.


----------



## maxiogee

I have never been asked, nor have I ever asked anyone else, to remove shoes upon entering a house.

Just how precious is one's carpet?


----------



## Fernando

Swift, you did not quote this phrase in your post, but anyway, I defend as a scientific truth that feet, on a consistent basis, smell. At least since we have shoes and socks. If not, I can not imagine how the profitable industry of avoiding feet smell is able to stay alive. Feet is one of the most odorous and sweeping body parts, specially because of the use of shoes. That is the only "universal" I said in my post, and I maintain it. If your shoes do not smell, you have my deep congratulations. Anyway, PLEASE, do not make me to prove it. I take it as granted. DO NOT REMOVE YOUR SHOES IN MY HOME.

As many in this thread have stated (not only Spanish, but also from US), we find extremely disgusting to remove the shoes, specially in a closed realm, such as a house. You can do wherever you want in your realm, but is annoying to see a tourist to remove his shoes in front of you in a bus station or a park or even in a restaurant, a "deed" we have to bear from time to time (let alone your house).


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yes, I confess it. I am short-sighted and out of any proportion. If you remove your shoes in my house I will kill you.


 
Fine. Now I know I'm not going to die murdered by you.  


I would find disgusting barefoot people in my home, too. But if I were in a country where this is normal, I would act just like everybody. _Allí donde fueres, haz lo que vieres_.


----------



## swift_precision

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I have never been asked, nor have I ever asked anyone else, to remove shoes upon entering a house.
> 
> Just how precious is one's carpet?


 
well if someone has white carpet in their house and let's say it is a rainy day are you saying you would seriously walk into their house stomp all over their carpet and think nothing of it?  Even if they have a foot mat at the door you will still bring in traces of dirt and mud into the person's house.


----------



## Fernando

tvdxer said:
			
		

> I live in Northern Minnesota, in a semi-rural area.  Snow accumulates on the ground for several months each winter, and after it melts, everything becomes extremely muddy and wet.  After Spring, Summer comes around, and the dirt road, ATV's, etc. attract tons of dust.  Plus, in this swampy area there's puddles and the like through the summer and fall as well, as long as it is not abnormally dry.  It's simply rude to track in mud and dust into other people's homes.  Plus, it feels nice for the visitor to take off their shoes.



That is why we have small carpets in the front of our houses.

To my diary: Not to go to Northern Minnesota (muddy and feety). (Kidding).


----------



## swift_precision

Fernando said:
			
		

> Swift, you did not quote this phrase in your post, but anyway, I defend as a scientific truth that feet, on a consistent basis, smell. At least since we have shoes and socks. If not, I can not imagine how the profitable industry of avoiding feet smell is able to stay alive. Feet is one of the most odorous and sweeping body parts, specially because of the use of shoes. That is the only "universal" I said in my post, and I maintain it. If your shoes do not smell, you have my deep congratulations. Anyway, PLEASE, do not make me to prove it. I take it as granted. DO NOT REMOVE YOUR SHOES IN MY HOME.
> 
> As many in this thread have stated (not only Spanish, but also from US), we find extremely disgusting to remove the shoes, specially in a closed realm, such as a house. You can do wherever you want in your realm, but is annoying to see a tourist to remove his shoes in front of you in a bus station or a park or even in a restaurant, a "deed" we have to bear from time to time (let alone your house).


 
The scientific fact is not that everyone's feet smells but that do to the humidity inside a shoe and the fact that bacteria love to grow in that particular type of atomosphere it can definately lead to fungus growing inside the shoe and consequently to feet that potentially smell. All of this amgio can be prevented by simple hygienic procedures like bathing everyday and washing one's socks AND shoes. So Fernando I'll tell you what I'll do before I come to your house: I'll wear soccer cleats and go play about 4 games of football, after which I will proceed to walk through a construction zone, then I will visit you stomp once or twice on you doormat, then proceed to enter into your house without removing my shoes. I will then sit on your couch, put my feet up on your table and ask you, "so what you got to eat in this joint?"   "¿que hay que comer en esta sala?


----------



## tvdxer

Interesting, since most people in the world don't bathe every day (I don't think).

Again, I think it all depends on the climate one lives in.  In the Mediterranean region and in Latin America, and I would guess most other mild or hot regions of the world, people either have a tile or ceramic floor, or no floor at all, and removing one's shoes would have little advantage, and the odor therein would be bothersome to others.

In the northern part of North America, and in Germany (and I would guess Scandinavia and Russia), which are cold, motivating homeowners to floor their homes with carpet, and where there is swampy and/or muddy terrain in some areas, we remove our shoes because the carpet is easy and comfortable to walk in, and tracking in mud, dust, and other elements of the outdoors would be considered rude and more problematic than the odor of one's feet (which are usually covered in socks anyway).  This is also seems to apply in places that aren't so cold, but have ingrained cultural traditions, like Japan, Singapore, (and I think) Korea.  Personally, with a few exceptions, I almost never notice foot odor anyway - I didn't really even realize that it was considered annoying to others until I entered elementary school and kids would consider it gross to reveal one's foot!  (But that's just me)​


----------



## Papalote

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> When I moved here a few years ago, I was surprised to see people taking shoes off when entering a house. It was the middle of winter. I quickly learned why 'we' do this.
> We have lots of snow, and mud in the springtime. It just makes sense not to track all that in.
> 
> In summer I've noticed that people keep their shoes on, unless they are very wet.


 
Same goes for North of the border. In summer we all wear sandals, or running shoes, and bbq are outside. The only area that could get dirty would be from the patio through to the bathroom. And my house is all mosaic, so it is very easy to clean!

I guess I`ll be carrying an extra pair of sandals in my future travels  .

Have a good day! (It`s our turn to get the snow storm  , so you can guess how my day is going  )

P


----------



## Fernando

swift_precision said:
			
		

> So Fernando I'll tell you what I'll do before I come to your house: I'll wear soccer cleats and go play about 4 games of football, after which I will proceed to walk through a construction zone, then I will visit you stomp once or twice on you doormat, then proceed to enter into your house without removing my shoes. I will then sit on your couch, put my feet up on your table and ask you, "so what you got to eat in this joint?"   "¿que hay que comer en esta sala?



Then I will apply to you procedure stated in previous posts (just for your convenience, I will recall you: I will kill you ) because you would be so dirty that with shoes or shoesless you would be a disgusting guest.

And by the way, we do not put the feet up on the table (shoes or barefoot). It is nasty and uneducated.

So, you will be breaking 10 or so basic education rules that the most rude Spanish child knows since he is 5.

And by the way, in Spain we assume all the others have a shower every day and put on clean clothes (including socks). Anyway, we smell after several hours. Ah, sorry, I forgot it. You do not smell. Was not there a saying in English about people who thought something from them did not smell?


----------



## swift_precision

Fernando said:
			
		

> Then I will apply to you procedure stated in previous posts (just for your convenience, I will recall you: I will kill you ) because you would be so dirty that with shoes or shoesless you would be a disgusting guest.
> 
> And by the way, we do not put the feet up on the table (shoes or barefoot). It is nasty and uneducated.
> 
> So, you will be breaking 10 or so basic education rules that the most rude Spanish child knows since he is 5.
> 
> And by the way, in Spain we assume all the others have a shower every day.


 
ahhh entonces Fernando me quito las zapatos..jajajaja


----------



## maxiogee

timebomb said:
			
		

> We spend a lot of time and effort keeping the floors of our homes clean and free from dust ....


You'd best get them to don a boiler-suit then.
Most dust is dead skin. We shed it at a great rate.
What my shoes might carry in from outside is unlikely to exceed what I will leave behind from my hair and skin.


----------



## swift_precision

maxiogee said:
			
		

> You'd best get them to don a boiler-suit then.
> Most dust is dead skin. We shed it at a great rate.
> What my shoes might carry in from outside is unlikely to exceed what I will leave behind from my hair and skin.


 
Very true, but you can't help what you body does naturally which is shedding skin.  You *can *however help whether you take off your shoes at someone's residence.  Also, I don't think that the amount of skin one sheds or hair is as noticeable on someone's floor as let's say a muddy footprint?  What do you think amigo?


----------



## fenixpollo

So, the bottom of my feet are dirtier and less hygenic than the bottom of my shoes?  I doubt that.  I don't walk through the oil, trash, soot and filth of the street in my bare feet.  Using the "hygiene argument" empirically is not valid here.

What is valid is using that argument or any others to support the cultural perception of many foreros that taking your shoes off indoors is rude.  I did not know that -- I just knew that it isn't done.  I have a newfound respect and understanding for people who always keep their shoes on. 

While many people from cold, wet and muddy climates are obliged to take their shoes off indoors for practical reasons, I go shoeless indoors for similar reasons: I live in a sunny, dry place that is hot for most of the year, so it's more comfortable to go barefoot or wear sandals.  When it's above 40 degrees Celsius every day for 2 months straight, nobody cares whether bare feet are rude or not -- they just want to cool off!  And our culture doesn't frown on barefootedness... luckily for us.


----------



## Marina33

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yes, I confess it. I am short-sighted and out of any proportion. If you remove your shoes in my house I will kill you.
> 
> And by the way, I take a shower every day and my feet smell. Why don't you remove your underwear also? Today you have means to avoid the smell of "those" parts. Come on.
> 
> Maybe you have been in many countries where "it is the norm". I like films. And I can not recall many of them when you can find a scene of "joyful shoes removal".


 
Look, comparing outdoor shoes with underwear is completely absurd. If you don´t understand that, I see no point in discussing with you any further. 

So, you make conclusions about life in other countries only by watching movies? Great! 

What bothers me most is not that different people have different customs. This is absolutely normal. What I can´t stand is this arrogance of believing that only your way is the best, and hence everyone who is behaving in a different manner is insulting you. Ludicrous.


----------



## Marina33

swift_precision said:
			
		

> I hope you are speaking for yourself and *only *yourself. Not everyone's feet smell. The point that Marina is trying to make is that should you got to someone's house out of courtesy you, being the invited guest, should *ask* the host whether or not you need to take off your shoes. People may not need to do that in your house of course but that doesn't mean that *you* wouldn't have to do that in someone else's house if you were to visit them.


 
You got exactly right. Thanks.


----------



## swift_precision

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> So, the bottom of my feet are dirtier and less hygenic than the bottom of my shoes? I doubt that. I don't walk through the oil, trash, soot and filth of the street in my bare feet. Using the "hygiene argument" empirically is not valid here.
> 
> What is valid is using that argument or any others to support the cultural perception of many foreros that taking your shoes off indoors is rude. I did not know that -- I just knew that it isn't done. I have a newfound respect and understanding for people who always keep their shoes on.
> 
> While many people from cold, wet and muddy climates are obliged to take their shoes off indoors for practical reasons, I go shoeless indoors for similar reasons: I live in a sunny, dry place that is hot for most of the year, so it's more comfortable to go barefoot or wear sandals. When it's above 40 degrees Celsius every day for 2 months straight, nobody cares whether bare feet are rude or not -- they just want to cool off! And our culture doesn't frown on barefootedness... luckily for us.


 
And I take of my shoes in my house because there are certain areas that have lighter carpeting.  I generally wear house slippers on the tiled areas and then upon reaching the lighter carpeted areas, take off those slippers as well.  I'm not sure how people do it in Spain perhaps people have dark carpets there or perhaps they don't mind cleaning their floors 24/7, but for me to save time and energy, I just take my shoes off on the carpeted areas (with socks mind you) and as soon as I get back to the lenolium tile surprise! there my slippers are waiting for me.  The argument has been made that taking one shoes off in someone else's house can be considered rude, but what about one's own house? or do shoes stay on the feet 24/7? jaja No sé...


----------



## Marina33

Fernando said:
			
		

> but is annoying to see a tourist to remove his shoes in front of you in a bus station or a park or even in a restaurant, a "deed" we have to bear from time to time (let alone your house).


 
I lived in Spain for 3 full years, and I saw PLENTY of native Spanish people removing their shoes, sandals, flip-flops in parks, especially in Retiro. 

So, besides being intolerant, this statement is also untrue.


----------



## Yuribear

In India, it is often done, out of "cleanliness" and respect. Also in some arab countries. There is no way you can go inside a temple with your shoes on. 

I have seen it in many places... while working in Alaska, we had to do it all the time, for the same reasons that have been previously mentioned- mud, dirt. At home in California, we do it too, basically because in the US people tend to have carpets and they get sooooooooo dirty and become so difficult to clean. We do not enforce it, but our friends see our shoes at the door and just live theirs as well. 

I agree with Fenixpollo.... wow.. in Sonora... you really don't want to wear shoes inside your home... although you might want to look for scorpions every now and then!


----------



## diegodbs

swift_precision said:
			
		

> And I take of my shoes in my house because there are certain areas that have lighter carpeting. I generally wear house slippers on the tiled areas and then upon reaching the lighter carpeted areas, take off those slippers as well. I'm not sure how people do it in Spain perhaps people have dark carpets there or perhaps they don't mind cleaning their floors 24/7, but for me to save time and energy, I just take my shoes off on the carpeted areas (with socks mind you) and as soon as I get back to the lenolium tile surprise! there my slippers are waiting for me. The argument has been made that taking one shoes off in someone else's house can be considered rude, but what about one's own house? or do shoes stay on the feet 24/7? jaja No sé...


 
We don't generally have carpeted floors. We prefer tiles or parquet floors. In fact I've never seen a flat or a house with carpeted floors in Spain as I saw in England, where all the rooms were carpeted from the door to the end of the house (except kitchen and bathroom). I don't doubt there can be such a flat in Spain, but up to now I haven't seen any, and I've been living here for many years, since I was born.


----------



## timebomb

Funny how a harmless discussion about taking shoes on or off can get some people so worked up?  It's even funnier than the reason given for asking people to keep their shoes on is because of an alleged smell.  In Singapore, it the other way around.  You are expected to take off your shoes and your socks too sometimes because socks smell :lol:

Actually, when you're in a foreign land and you're going to step into someone's house, there's no need to ask.  Just take a look at the host's feet.  If he's wearing shoes in the house, then keep yours on.   If he's barefeet, then take yours off.  Isn't it simple?

But let me tell you a funny story.  My wife runs a provision store and I help out often.  One day, an old Malay lady came to the shop and hesitated at the entrance.  She had her shoes on, you see and she was wondering if she should take them off.  A shop is different from a home so we let our customers walk in with their shoes on, of course.  So I said to her,

"Please come in.  You don't have to take your shoes off".  But I said it in Malay, a language which I'm not very familiar with.  I thought I said "shoes" but what I actually said was "pants".

Loh K L


----------



## Fernando

swift_precision said:
			
		

> And I take of my shoes in my house because there are certain areas that have lighter carpeting.  I generally wear house slippers on the tiled areas and then upon reaching the lighter carpeted areas, take off those slippers as well.  I'm not sure how people do it in Spain perhaps people have dark carpets there or perhaps they don't mind cleaning their floors 24/7, but for me to save time and energy, I just take my shoes off on the carpeted areas (with socks mind you) and as soon as I get back to the lenolium tile surprise! there my slippers are waiting for me.  The argument has been made that taking one shoes off in someone else's house can be considered rude, but what about one's own house? or do shoes stay on the feet 24/7? jaja No sé...



As diegodbs has stated before, we consider light carpets as the dirtiest imaginable thing (I have heard of some countries when they carpet even the kitchen or the bathroom!).

On summer I go barefoot on MY house.


----------



## Laia

Marina33 said:
			
		

> I lived in Spain for 3 full years, and I saw PLENTY of native Spanish people removing their shoes, sandals, flip-flops in parks, especially in Retiro.


Yes, but the same people who remove their shoes in parks do not remove their shoes at people's house.  




			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> In fact I've never seen a flat or a house with carpeted floors in Spain as I saw in England.


It's the same for me. I've never seen carpeted floors around here.


----------



## swift_precision

Fernando said:
			
		

> As diegodbs has stated before, we consider light carpets as the dirtiest imaginable thing (I have heard of some countries when they carpet even the kitchen or the bathroom!).
> 
> On summer I go barefoot on MY house.


 

You are completely misinterpreting what diego said. He gave no indication that having carpet (whether light colored or otherwise) is "the dirtiest imaginable thing". He merely said that he has never seen many places in Spain where people use carpets. Again, you are using your own personal preferences and/or experiences and trying to overgeneralize them for all Spaniards.


----------



## asm

Timebomb, your post should be in the "jokes"section; I wonder what the lady did or how she reacted to your provocative statement.

I think taking your shoes off (or not) is cultural first and personal second. I never used to take my shoes off when I was a kid, never! Not in my house, not in my host's house.

When I married my wife, she took me to her sister's house and I saw this issue the first time; they use to ask people to do so because they wanted the house clean (no smell involved, I guess).
I am somewhat like Fernando, if I take my shoes off I feel I am undressing myself completely, and that's not my style. I take my shoes off only if is a direct request or if I see everybody doing the same thing.
HOwever, I recognize others have a different opinion and they are welcome to do whatever they want in my house (by the way, my wife took her sister's style and asks all the family to be barefoot).

This thread is becoming a little funny; I will ask Fernando to be responsible for what he says (freedom of speech), but I will defend (even die) for his right no to be barefoot if he doesn't want to .





			
				timebomb said:
			
		

> Funny how a harmless discussion about taking shoes on or off can get some people so worked up?  It's even funnier than the reason given for asking people to keep their shoes on is because of an alleged smell.  In Singapore, it the other way around.  You are expected to take off your shoes and your socks too sometimes because socks smell :lol:
> 
> Actually, when you're in a foreign land and you're going to step into someone's house, there's no need to ask.  Just take a look at the host's feet.  If he's wearing shoes in the house, then keep yours on.   If he's barefeet, then take yours off.  Isn't it simple?
> 
> But let me tell you a funny story.  My wife runs a provision store and I help out often.  One day, an old Malay lady came to the shop and hesitated at the entrance.  She had her shoes on, you see and she was wondering if she should take them off.  A shop is different from a home so we let our customers walk in with their shoes on, of course.  So I said to her,
> 
> "Please come in.  You don't have to take your shoes off".  But I said it in Malay, a language which I'm not very familiar with.  I thought I said "shoes" but what I actually said was "pants".
> 
> Loh K L


----------



## Rich696

I'd say that in England the practice is very common indeed.  The only people I know that don't do it are of the older generation (45+).  However, I've found that it is not done when you're in the house of someone you don't know very well, or vice-versa, or in formal situations.  Other than that, it's very common.

Rich.


----------



## gorbatzjov

In my own house we usualy take our shoes off when we come home from school or work and don't intend to leave again. It's just SOOO comfortable to get out of shoes and get into slippers or something like that. Same, we don't put on shoes unless we have to go outdoors. (some people don't even put on shoes if they have to go out just for a short time - say to pick someone up). 

As kids it's very normal to take your shoes off when you go "play" with your friend. Teen agers and up don't take off their shoes normaly. It's polite though that if you enter a home where someone just has cleaned to kneel to take off your shoes. The person will always say it's not necesary though.


----------



## papillon

The custom of removing one's shoes upon entering a house is a time-honored tradition in Russia /Soviet area.  

When you arrive at somebody's house, you will be greeted at the door by the host, who will politely but firmly insist that your shoes be removed. As a reward, you will have the pleasure of choosing a pair of house shoes, usually worn-out to the point where you can see your toes. These shoes would be conveniently piled under the coat rack in the vestibule. If the pile does not contain your size, the entire host family will be mobilized in the search of that pesky size 12 1/2 pair. Someone will remember that uncle B. wore it just the other day, so *he* must have left it somewhere.... In the extreme case that such pair cannor be found, a substitute (an equally worn-out pair of walking shoes) may be temporarily assigned the status of house shoes. And you can't wiggle your way out of wearing them. On the otehr hand, if, say, your ailing grandmother doesn't have the energy to insist that you not walk around barefoot, call the doctor.

In the meantime, of course, you mustn't advance into the house, not having gotten the clearance. Only when everyone's been fitted with a pair of house shoes does the dinner begin.

All this is so ingrained in my brain, that I will remove the shoes no matter what, even after years of living in the US. It doesn't matter the the host doesn't particularly care to see my old socks, or that the street is cleaner than the floor of the apartment. The protocol requires...


----------



## BehindtheDoor

It is a quite weird thing... in fact, if I see a guest taking of his/her shoes I would find it as offensive as seeing him/her taking off his/her pants. I mean... this is MY house, What are you doing? Who permit you to walk over MY floor with your sweated feet uncovered? Oh yeah, you can transport filth in your shoes, but there is a plush in front of the door, right? Even I have the custom to walk without shoes the minimal possible time in my home.

Hmmm... I'm thinking something... Can it be related to climate? Japan, for example, has a climate far more cold and humid than Spain. 
I suppose that to have wet feet is very less probable in Japan than to have wet shoes. What do you think?


----------



## Minukis

As fas as I know taking shoes off has something do to with the type of carpet /floor (many people said this before). It's obvious that if you have a carpet or a wooden floor shoes can damage it, so it's better and easier just to take shoes off and walk barefoot. 

I am from Spain and I'd not say it's something rude, but not common. I was living in Switzerland and as in Germany (they act like German most of the times even if they want to deny it! jaja) they take shoes off. One of the things I miss of Zh is to see all the shoes in front of the door (usually not locked), I mean not inside the flat /house but outside! In the corridor, hall or whatever you call it. It was a nice mix of different shoes!


----------



## karuna

I didn't know that taking shoes off or not is a cultural thing. For me it is only a practicality. I have lived both ways in my life and it all depends on circumstances. When I lived in a country house with clay floor and coming in and out hundred times per day it would be difficult to take shoes off every time. But living in urban setting I prefer to always take shoes off. It is cleaner this way and creates more homey atmosphere. But it is not a problem to determine what you should do: if the floor is carpeted and there are shoes lined near the door, then you know what to do.

Now I think whatever the standard, it is not permissiable for some guests to leave shoes on and for others to take them off. That would be inappropriate. If the shoes has to be taken off but the guests don't do this, I would say indicate a place saying, "This is a place where we take off our shoes." On the other hand, if shoes are not supposed to be taken off, yet some guests would try to do it, I would stop them or at least give them slippers to wear.

Of course, in India you always have to take your shoes off. But there you can also wash your feet if they are dirty or stink.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


borhane said:


> In Algeria like in almost the Arab world the houses are covered with the *Zarbyah* ( Arab carpets) , so it's impolite to to tread on it , when you know that some people may sleep on it !!!!!


Idem dito in Iran!
The first time I was visiting my Iranian girlfriend in Tehran (now my lovely wife) I was wondering where the many visiting members of the family where going to sleep... on the soft and warm Persian carpets, of course . Nobody likes to sleep in the dirt, so...
But as a visitor it's often a matter of common sense: if you see a pile of shoes or slippers near the front door, then it doesn't take an Einstein brain to figure out that taking off your shoes is customary.
Some of the people I visited in Tehran had extra pairs of slippers for guests.

As for Belgium, usually, friends and occasional visitors keep their shoes on. My *guess* is that spontaneously taking of your shoes can be an unwarranted sign of feeling at home, at least when visiting people for a first time. On the other hand, a lot of people will say 'Please leave your shoes on!' in order to save their guests the 'troubles'. But those are guesses and impressions, since, in general, shoes on/off isn't really an issue.

My wife and me now live in Belgium, where there are no fixed rules concerning footwear in the house. But she was astonished that I entered the house with my shoes on. Even when we're going out, and I forgot something in the house, she'll demand me to take of my shoes . Guests are now asked to leave their shoes outside, and nobody finds that weird (anymore). When she visits other Belgians, she'll take off here shoes... Apart from houses in which there are (pet) animals.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## badgrammar

In France it's pretty common to remove our shoes - especially if the living quarters are located upstairs and you enter downstairs.  If you see a bunch of shoes at the entrance to a house, it's pretty obvious you should follow suit.  In my home, where you enter from the garden and so does the 500 pound labrador-esque pet, I do not take my shoes off.  But some guests automatically do.  What bothers me is that somedays if they walk around my house, they are going to leave and later see that the bottoms of their socks are black!

In Turkey I think most hosts would near faint if you just walked into the house with your shoes on.  It has been said before that this is common in the "Arab world", of which Turkey is not a part.  So I am wondering if this also has to do with Muslim traditions.  Before praying, for exaple, you should wash your hands and feet.  Is there something about cleanliness of the feet in that faith that makes the whole barefoot-in-the-house thing more important?


----------



## Etcetera

In Russia, people almost always put their shoes off when they come into someone's flat - unless they're told not to do so. For example, if the host is having a repair in his flat.
Most people keep slippers specially for their guests. I find it really embarassing and even annoying. I *hate* wearing strange clothes and shoes, and I'd better walk barefoot. 

The trouble with Russia is that streets are pretty dirty - some less, some more - and you simply can't walk into a living room in the boots you were going along the street before.


----------



## badgrammar

Etcetera said:


> Most people keep pants specially for their guests. I find it really embarassing and even annoying. I *hate* wearing strange clothes and shoes, and I'd better walk barefoot.



 Pants ???   I hope you mean slippers, dear Etcetera!  Or do you really mean pants?


----------



## Etcetera

Oh dear, of course I meant slippers!  
Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Etcetera said:


> Oh dear, of course I meant slippers!
> Thanks for telling me.



The second story about a pair of shoes being mistakingly referred to as pants. Intriguing 

As has been mentioned before, shoes are always removed when entering a house here. I remember that during elementary school we removed our shoes outside the classroom in the winter so as not to drag a lot of snow and mud into the classroom. 

At parties, you usually arrive in boots and "regular" shoes, but bring a pair of shoes to wear when inside.


----------



## Lusitania

Like Lampiao said. It depends on the relationship you have with people. I have friends that come in and take their shoes of and lay down on the sofa and others that don't feel that confortable. I like to walk barefoot at home, especially in the summer and I take the shoes off as soon as I get home. In others homes I think it could be seen as rude and I wouldn't take my shoes off unless I was very confortable with the people, never on a formal visit.

Krauter Fee, you were missed


----------



## Kajjo

Kräuter_Fee said:


> I've just come back from Germany [...] as I was there I noticed that everytime I went to a house everyone took their shoes off. I found it kind of weird [...]


Well, it is not customary in Germany to take off your shoes. This strongly depends on the individual family: some do take off their shoes, many do not. Usually, lower-class people tend to take off their shoes, higher-class do not.

Personally, I cannot imagine taking off my shoes or asking guests to do so. Many women wear shoes matching to their dresses or their shoes being an important and integral part of a woman's style and fashion. Or imagine a cocktail party with everyone on socks, that would feel close to a pyjama party. I suppose it is pretty ridiculous to see men in suits without shoes and I reckon it feels pretty "naked" to see a lady with only her stockings on. Further, many people in Germany like stone or tile floors that are really cold to the feet. Also I feel like I disturb somebody when ringing on a door and the door being opened by someone without shoes. 

By the way, I would never accept wearing _used _slippers in another one's house. Is that suggestion serious? How disgusting.

On the other hand, I expect guest to come in shoes that are suitable and I further expect that they clean their shoes on the rugs provided in front of the house and in the doorway. Naturally, deep snow and mud would trigger some exceptions and no one with his right mind would enter a living room with muddy boots, I suppose.

Kajjo


----------



## Outsider

Kajjo said:


> Personally, I cannot imagine taking off my shoes or asking guests to do so. Many women wear shoes matching to their dresses or their shoes being an important and integral part of a woman's style and fashion. Or imagine a cocktail party with everyone on socks, that would feel close to a pyjama party. I suppose it is pretty ridiculous to see men in suits without shoes and I reckon it feels pretty "naked" to see a lady with only her stockings on.


I don't imagine that Kräuter was thinking of a party-context when she wrote that.


----------



## karuna

Kajjo said:


> Well, it is not customary in Germany to take off your shoes. This strongly depends on the individual family: some do take off their shoes, many do not. Usually, lower-class people tend to take off their shoes, higher-class do not.



It is very interesting because in Latvia it is the other way around. More prosperous people usually put carpets in their rooms or install floor heating, so that people would feel comfortable walking barefoot. On the other hand, poor people apartments' usually have coarse wooden floors that are not very comfortable for bare feet so they tend to keep their shoes on. Could be the reason that the lower-class, who like to take their shoes off, for the large part are immigrants from Turkey etc.?


----------



## badgrammar

Well, Karuna, be careful about using words like lower-class to describe people of a certain nationality .  In the case of Turks, it is a cultural thing that has no rich/poor element to it...  If you go to a fine, fine home with marble floors and priceless rugs in Turkey, the people living there will also remove their shoes...  Or very commonly, they have shoes they wear only inside the house, never outside.  I think it has more to do with cleanliness than how nice it is to walk barefoot...


----------



## emma42

_


badgrammar said:



 Pants ???   I hope you mean slippers, dear Etcetera!  Or do you really mean pants?
		
Click to expand...

_
Oh, Etcetera, I hope you didn't mean pants as well!  You know what they are in British English, don't you?


----------



## Outsider

Actually, having some nice, clean pants for one's guests to change into would be the apex of hospitality.


----------



## karuna

badgrammar said:


> Well, Karuna, be careful about using words like lower-class to describe people of a certain nationality .



I am not. I am only trying to understand why the upper classes in Germany are the one who do not take their shoes off, although logically it should be the other way around. I have a hypothesis that recent Turkish immigrants in Germany, probably, are considered poor or low class by local standards. As you and others mentioned, it is a cultural thing for Turks to remove the shoes. Maybe these are not native poor people who take off the shoes in Germany. But really I don't know.



> In the case of Turks, it is a cultural thing that has no rich/poor element to it...  If you go to a fine, fine home with marble floors and priceless rugs in Turkey, the people living there will also remove their shoes...  Or very commonly, they have shoes they wear only inside the house, never outside.  I think it has more to do with cleanliness than how nice it is to walk barefoot...



The tradition could also be depending on climate. In Latvia for the most part of the year we wear shoes to keep feet warm and protect from elements. Traditionally even inside the house it was cold enough to need shoes on all the time. Nowadays with central heating it is no longer a problem but tradition still continues.

In warmer countries, like Turkey or India, you don't really need shoes to keep warm. And when you wear shoes, you often don't need socks. And there is no purpose for shoes in the house as they only bring dirt inside.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


> In warmer countries, like Turkey or India, you don't really need shoes to keep warm. And when you wear shoes, you often don't need socks. And there is no purpose for shoes in the house as they only bring dirt inside.


You've never been in winter time to the more mountaneous regions of Turkey (or Iran for that matter)? 
I really doubt whether climate plays a major role in the shoes on / shoes off tradition.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Kajjo

karuna said:


> I am not. I am only trying to understand why the upper classes in Germany are the one who do not take their shoes off, although logically it should be the other way around. I have a hypothesis that recent Turkish immigrants in Germany


No, I can assure you that the German customs are not influenced by Turkish immigrants. These standards are much older.

I really cannot imagine, for example, my parents taking their shoes off in the home of someone else. It appears quite ridiculously to me. Shoes belong to proper attire and I feel sort of "private" when doing so. I guess I would feel exposed and somwhat naked. And how strange to be in suit and tie but without shoes? No, that really does not work.

Of course you might take of your shoes in the home of your girlfriend before getting more comfortable with each other *smile*.

Kajjo

PS
By the way, this has nothing to do with German, but imagine the English Queen welcoming visitors barefoot! No, surely it is not "higher class" to do so!


----------



## Outsider

Whatever happened to the laid-back, naturist character of the Germans? Or is that just in the low classes?


----------



## spakh

Being a Turk, I hope my answer will clear away some question marks in your minds. 
Firstly you will find carpets and kilims in even poor families' houses. Also there are very very cold areas in Turkey.
Secondly I cannot see any point in not taking the shoes off. I think it's a matter of cleanness. The streets of those countries may be cleaner than those of Turkey, but it has still no logic. A house ,where people don't take off their shoes cannot be considered clean. I think house has to be a place where people should live without shoes. 
We wear socks and mostly slippers in our homes. Also most people give their visitors slippers to wear when they come their houses. 
I have stayed in state dormitory(not all have) and even there is carpet floor and we've to take the shoes off. It is a big comfort. You can sit on the floor and even wrestle. 
So I can just recommend you to take your shoes off and stay with comfort and hygiene.


----------



## emma42

When you go to a house where slippers are provided, do people not worry about infections, verrucas, fungal nail infections etc?


----------



## Maja

maxiogee said:


> Just how precious is one's carpet?





la reine victoria said:


> But *please *no Brits who insist on *wearing socks with sandals*.  Yuk!


----------



## Etcetera

emma42 said:


> Oh, Etcetera, I hope you didn't mean pants as well! You know what they are in British English, don't you?


I do, of course I do!

Speaking about changing your shoes, in Russian schools there's a nasty rule: pupils should change their shoes when coming into the school. A pupil who has forgotten his "school shoes" may even not be admitted to the classroom!


----------



## ameana7

I didn't read all of the threads but I can say that removing shoes while entering a house is really necessary because of the dirtness and comfort. I find wearing shoes really uncomfortable all day long. I was the guide of a Venezuelan group which came to Turkey for the children's festival of 23th April. Children was staying with Turkish families and I highly recommended them to remove their shoes. They found it really strange and they asked me if it was a religious habit and I answered them "not at all"!


----------



## maxiogee

ameana7 said:


> I didn't read all of the threads but I can say that removing shoes while entering a house is really necessary because of the dirtness and comfort.



How much dirt clings to one's shoes?
Wouldn't a coarse-fibre mat, placed at the halldoor, be sufficient to wipe dirt from anyone's shoes?
It is considered enough in wet and windy Ireland where I imagine we get our shoes muddier and dustier than people in many other countries.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


maxiogee said:


> How much dirt clings to one's shoes?
> Wouldn't a coarse-fibre mat, placed at the halldoor, be sufficient to wipe dirt from anyone's shoes? It is considered enough in wet and windy Ireland where I imagine we get our shoes muddier and dustier than people in many other countries.


Not if you _sleep_ and _eat_ on the floor, as is (or _was_) customary in quite some countries. Hence it is more than logical that people take off their shoes. Ad to this an expensive and soft, colourful and warm carpet and I guess the picture gets clear...

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## maxiogee

Frank06 said:


> Not if you _sleep_ and _eat_ on the floor, as is (or _was_) customary in quite some countries./quote]
> 
> Seems plausible at first glance, but a moment's thought throws up the argument that few people slept directly on the same surface as they walked on - wouldn't some sort of palliasse or mattress be normal? And, wouldn't those eating on the floor be squatting on some form of cushioning and serving themselves from pottery bowls or plates?


----------



## badgrammar

emma42 said:


> When you go to a house where slippers are provided, do people not worry about infections, verrucas, fungal nail infections etc?



I don't particularly care for wearing other people's old slippers, that is for sure, for the reasons you mention and also because I don't like to wear things I don't find attractive.  But when you go to someone else's home and things are done that way, you just have to grin and bear it, etiquette oblige. You probably won't catch a thing.  

Best solution is to wear clean socks, and then insist that you prefer to just wear those (this is my techniques at my in-laws house, where they keep a selection of awful old slippers by the door that they always offer).  My Turkish girlfriends sometimes carry a pair of small, light, usually colorful slippers in their bag - something like what you'd get if you crossed a pair of ankle socks with a pair of ballet slippers, and decorated them.


----------



## karuna

maxiogee said:


> Frank06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you _sleep_ and _eat_ on the floor, as is (or _was_) customary in quite some countries./quote]
> 
> Seems plausible at first glance, but a moment's thought throws up the argument that few people slept directly on the same surface as they walked on - wouldn't some sort of palliasse or mattress be normal? And, wouldn't those eating on the floor be squatting on some form of cushioning and serving themselves from pottery bowls or plates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But try sitting cross-legged on the floor (in Turkish style  ) and your will find that it is very uncomfortable to do with your shoes on; the soles of the shoes will be dirtying your pants.
Click to expand...


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


maxiogee said:


> Seems plausible at first glance, but a moment's thought throws up the argument that few people slept directly on the same surface as they walked on - wouldn't some sort of palliasse or mattress be normal? And, wouldn't those eating on the floor be squatting on some form of cushioning and serving themselves from pottery bowls or plates?


Well, I am basing myself upon my experiences in Iran (rather than in Turkey, but both are by and large 'no-shoes-in-the-house-countries', at least traditionally) and at home, I have been talking about it with my Iranian wife.

In Iran, I saw family members sleeping on thin matrasses put on the carpet. But they obviously don't like the idea of being too close to the dirt which would be brought in by shoes. It sounds quite logical to me that people don't like the idea of having to put their face 5 centimeters from the place where they walked with their (dirty) shoes on. Hence no shoes in the house.

Idem dito for eating on the ground. Obviously they use a kind of 'table' cloth to cover the ground, but the idea of sitting and eating in the dirt doesn't really improve the appetite, no matter what (thin piece of textile) would be between the dirt brought in by shoes and the food. Hence no shoes in the house.

In Iran, we played card and backgammon on the carpet, we ate on the carpet, played with the little brother and his toys on the carpet, lied on the carpet, sat on the carpet, 'wrestled' on the carpet, did a nap on the carpet. It sounds logical to me that, when you spend a lot of time on the ground, one doesn't like the idea of walking around with shoes in the house...
BTW, I don't know if you gave ever experienced the feeling of walking without shoes on a Persian carpet, the feeling of burrying your toes in one of those a thick, soft, warm rugs, often made of the finest whools and even expensive silk. It's not something you would like to wipe your (dirty) shoes on .

I am not sure if there is a connection, but I noticed that quite often, people immediately changed the clothes they wore outside and put on something like 'in-house wear' (obviously in their own house). IMO, it looks quite similar: things worn in the 'dirty' outside, shouldn't be worn inside...


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## djchak

Most houses/apartments I visit they don't care if I keep my shoes on, but...

for the ones that want them off it is very important to do so. It's a 70/30% mix.

I was raised in a household where we take them OFF, but I don't expect the person to do the same unless they are staying over that night....then they might as well take them off now. But if they are leaving in a few hours why bother to make them.


----------



## natasha2000

Kräuter_Fee said:


> I've just come back from Germany where I spent a year studying in (and I am from Spain)... as I was there I noticed that everytime I went to a house everyone took their shoes off. I found it kind of weird and supposed it was something people did to be comfortable. I didn't do the same because I found it rude, at least in Spain nobody does that and I had never seen such a thing.
> One day (a few weeks before I came back) I visited the house of one of my boyfriend's best friends, he asked me to take the shoes off. I was kind of embarassed, I asked if it was rude to have to shoes on or something, they said it was, I explained that I had never done it because I found it rude to take the shoes off since it's something that in my country nobody would do. For Turkish people it's the same thing (my boyfriend is Turkish).
> It was a cultural shock if you can call it that lol!
> 
> How about in other countries or in your country? Do you take your shoes off when you visit someone? Is it rude to keep them on?


 
I was surprised while reading your post, until I came to this part: (My boyfriend is Turkish).
As far as I know, taking off your shoes is a very usual custom not only in Turkey, but in all Muslim world. They take their shoes off when they go to pray and to go to mosques, so it is something about the religion, I wouldn't know to explain exactly why, maybe a Muslim forer@ can.
In Bosnia, it is normal for any Muslim house that is still religious. In Serbia, we normally don't do that, but maybe you'll find this custom in parts where there is a Muslim population, like Sandzak. I am not sure that anyone would actually ASK you to take off your shoes, but they certainly would do it if they went to your house. The only other place where I can think of where you'll see people taking off their shoes is country. But it is completely normal, since their shoes usually are full of mud, and anyone would do the same. In cities, it is completely normal to keep your shoes on. As far as I am concerned, if someone asked me to take my shoes off, I would simply refuse and wouldn't go in. For me (as for the majority non-muslims in Serbia) it is rude to ask.


----------



## natasha2000

ameana7 said:


> I didn't read all of the threads but I can say that removing shoes while entering a house is really necessary because of the dirtness and comfort. I find wearing shoes really uncomfortable all day long. I was the guide of a Venezuelan group which came to Turkey for the children's festival of 23th April. Children was staying with Turkish families and I highly recommended them to remove their shoes. They found it really strange and they asked me if it was a religious habit and I answered them "not at all"!


 
But isn't this has to do with religion?

I will take my shoes off in my house, as a matter of fact, when I come home from work, this is the first thing I do, because I feel more comfortable. But if I go to visit someone, I never take my shoes off. 

I am positively sure it has something to do with muslim religion.


----------



## ameana7

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ameana7*
> 
> 
> I didn't read all of the threads but I can say that removing shoes while entering a house is really necessary because of the dirtness and comfort. I find wearing shoes really uncomfortable all day long. I was the guide of a Venezuelan group which came to Turkey for the children's festival of 23th April. Children was staying with Turkish families and I highly recommended them to remove their shoes. They found it really strange and they asked me if it was a religious habit and I answered them "not at all"!
> 
> But isn't this has to do with religion?
> 
> I will take my shoes off in my house, as a matter of fact, when I come home from work, this is the first thing I do, because I feel more comfortable. But if I go to visit someone, I never take my shoes off.
> 
> I am positively sure it has something to do with muslim religion


 
In Turkey, it has nothing with religion as far as I know. In mosques, they remove their shoes but it is an exception. It is just a custom to feel more comfortable and clean. If you do something like this, it doesn't mean as if you could do all the things you want, like going to fridge and to have something to eat.


----------



## curly

Here it's the kind of thing you would do only if everyone present is a close personal friend, it's presumed that you don't eat something from the floor if you drop it, and that you wipe your feet on the mat that is usuallly provided, if someone doesn't have a mat it's their own fault. Dirtiness isn't really an issue for on/off shoe wearing, i mean, they're feet, they'll get dirty on way or another...

Although I remember during the foot and mouth scare mats were also disinfected and left soaking in anti-bacterial liquid, which seems to me to be the most sensible thing to do.


----------



## natasha2000

ameana7 said:


> In Turkey, it has nothing with religion as far as I know. In mosques, they remove their shoes but it is an exception. It is just a custom to feel more comfortable and clean. If you do something like this, it doesn't mean as if you could do all the things you want, like going to fridge and to have something to eat.


If it is only to feel comfortable and clean, then why Krauter Fee was asked to take her shoes off if she didn't feel comfortable doing it? Why the explanation she got from their hosts was "It's very rude not to take off the shoes?" And why is this custom present in all muslim nations? I think it has to do with religion, but it is also true that Turkey is the most secular muslim country, so maybe nowaday it lost its original religious meaning, and stayed only as a mere custom...


----------



## Kajjo

spakh said:


> A house ,where people don't take off their shoes cannot be considered clean. I think house has to be a place where people should live without shoes.


Well, I think taking off shoes is a cultural and individual choice and says nothing about the potential cleanliness of a home. You can clean shoes sufficiently to enter common rooms without any problem, I assure you.



> Also most people give their visitors slippers to wear when they come their houses.


Do you clean the slippers? Is no one bothered about wearing shoes worn by others before? I never ever would wear shoes of other. I really feel that is most disgusting.



emma42 said:


> When you go to a house where slippers are provided, do people not worry about infections, verrucas, fungal nail infections etc?


That excellent question of Emma has not yet been answered. I wonder why.

Kajjo


----------



## natasha2000

timebomb said:


> Actually, when you're in a foreign land and you're going to step into someone's house, there's no need to ask. Just take a look at the host's feet. If he's wearing shoes in the house, then keep yours on. If he's barefeet, then take yours off. Isn't it simple?
> Loh K L


 
Not exactly.
Normally, I am in slippers at home. But if someone comes to visit, it never crosses my mind to ask him, not even wish he took his shoes off. On the contrary, if someone did this, I would feel very uncomfortable, because I simply don't expect it.

Furthermore, imagine I go to visit someone, I am dressed nicely, with each part of the clothes carefully chosen, shoes included, and then I have to take them off!!!!

I don't find anything strange in having slippers at you own home, I even consider it good custom. But not in someone else's home.

PS: I read some Spanish forer@s answers. Now I know why my neighbor living above me never takes his shoes off and drives me crazy with the noise!!!!!


----------



## badgrammar

I am quite surprised by reactions of foreros here that are usually quite open-minded.  In some people's houses, you are asked to take your shoes off, because that is how they do things.  

I have read in _some_ above posts that there are people who would not enter a house if they were asked to remove their shoes!!!  Plus much arguing over the actual cleanliness/dirtiness of wearing shoes in the house...  Who cares?!?

It's a cultural issue, people.   If you go to the home of someone from another culture, even more, while visiting another country, there is no reason not to comply with local customs voluntarily.  Is there?  Would some really refuse an invitation into the home of another because they are asked remove their shoes?... and since it is nt what they do in their culture, it is necessarily an imposition, a problem?  That, to me, is shocking.  

If you have the luck and desire to travel, the first thing you learn is that there are many ways of doing things, and if you are fortunate enough to be invited into the home of a sympathetic person, you should follow their customs.  Or, you can stay with the people whose customs are your own, and you'll be safe and comfy and not have to adapt to others...  and you will lose out on the chance to broaden your own mind.  I have sensed thinly veiled racism/culturism in this thread.  It seems strange.

If I came into your house and did something very much against your wishes, would you not be justified in asking that I not do it?  If I see no problem with smoking and passive smoking, so I light up and you think it's a problem, should I be offended and refuse your hospitatlity, because you don't like my brand of pollution?  Street shoe pollution in the home is something some don't want.  I'm okay with that.  That's cool.  I can adapt.  Can some people really not? 

As I write this, I am in my office in leather boots, having crossed the living room, kitchen and bathroom to get here.  So I'm not a shoes-off-in-the-house person.  But I can, and do, understand that some are.


----------



## heidita

Kräuter_Fee said:


> I've just come back from Germany where I spent a year studying in (and I am from Spain)... as I was there I noticed that every time I went to a house everyone took their shoes off. ?


 


Kajjo said:


> Well, I think taking off shoes is a cultural and individual choice and says nothing about the potential cleanliness of a home. You can clean shoes sufficiently to enter common rooms without any problem, I assure you.


 
Both Kajjo and I are German and I have not seen a single house where you are asked to take your shoes off. I would personally not do so, even if asked. My feet are constantly freezing, no way I am walking around without my shoes on. I also think it is outrageous to ask a person to do so. Very rude. 


> Do you clean the slippers? Is no one bothered about wearing shoes worn by others before? I never ever would wear shoes of other. I really feel that is most disgusting.
> 
> 
> That excellent question of Emma has not yet been answered. I wonder why.


 
Exactly Emma and Kajjo have asked an interesting question: Nobody is afraid of infections?



ameana7 said:


> In Turkey, it has nothing with religion as far as I know. In mosques, they remove their shoes but it is an exception. It is just a custom to feel more comfortable and clean.


 
I do not think so, as in Turkey or Muslim areas (in Madrid in the mosque) you are obliged to take off your shoes if you want to get in. I visited several mosques in my life and I had to take off my shoes to get in. I did, but I would not do so in a normal household. 

It is, of course, different  for your own household. I personally wear slippers at home, for one thing not to bother the neighbours. It is not considered very upper class, but anyway....But I would never ever ask anybody to take his shoes off. Has anybody thought of the possible smell?
Well, you tell me......


----------



## karuna

If you are visiting Indian family and ask if it is ok to keep shoes on, they will politely answer "Of course, no problem, keep them on". However, in most cases it is NOT ok. But it has nothing to do with the religion, it is culture. For many people the home is an intimate place and taking shoes off is one aspect that makes it different from public place or the work in the office. Let's say, if somebody came to my house and would not be taking shoes off then, unless it was an official business, like servicemen, then even if I didn't mind it at all, it would make an uneasy feeling for others present.


----------



## papillon

I have no problem believing that Turks take off their shoes for purely non-religious reasons, just because tha t's what they're accustomed to.

After all, look at Russia. As Etcetera and I said earlier, taking off one's shoes is a very common practice. If you visit someone's house, you shoud at least _offer_ to remove your shoes, particularly with older generation folks. Occasionally, you may get off the hook. Still, in the majority of cases if the floors had been mopped recently, you will be invited to remove the shoes and will be offered some slippers.

I'm afraid there is no religious component to any of this. Russia/Ukraine was, and still is largely atheistic. And it's not even a matter of preserving some fancy rugs, since many houses have hardwood floors, or even the cheaper plastic "linoleum".
In the mind of Russians the logic is: the floors are clean, the street is dirty. Let's separate the street from the house by removing the shoes. Simple as that. If you walk into somebody's house and don't remove the shoes, it is perceived that you don't respect the work of the person who cleans the house.

Another way to look at it: imagine someone comes to your house wearing a coat. Would you offer them to remove the coat? Surely, they may refuse, but wouldn't it be a bit strange if they were to sit down at the dinner table still with the coat on (provided the house is warm)? It's no big deal, just a bit odd, that's all. For us, the shoes, together with the coat and the hat, are a part of the _outside attire_ that should be left at the door.

The Russian language does not have 15 different words for snow. What it does have is a single word for _leaving dirty footprints on someone's floor_ (наследить).

Interestingly, if people you're visiting had not had a chance to clean the floors, they will appologize and _ask you not to _remove your shoes.

Could you simply clean the shoes at the door? Probably, but that's just not how it's done.

As for picking up germs from the slippers -- it's possible. It's also possible to pick up germs from yoga mats, toilet seats and bathroom doornobs. I actually don't recall any epidemic of fungal infection resulting from the use of slippers, but perhaps we've been selected by evolution as the most fungus-resistant breed of humans.


----------



## emma42

A really good explanation, Papillon.  And most interesting that Russian has a word for leaving dirty footprints!

Since I bought a light-coloured rug, I have become much more aware of the fact that some people like you to take your shoes off in their houses.  I usually ask, unless it is obvious (a pile of shoes by the door).


----------



## natasha2000

badgrammar said:


> I have read in _some_ above posts that there are people who would not enter a house if they were asked to remove their shoes!!!


As one who said this, I feel the necessity to clear the things up.
If i am in India, or Turkey, or Japan, or somewhere else that is NOT my country, I would follow the rules, and take my shoes off, even though I wouldn't feel very comfortable. Depending on the age and openess level of my host, I would not miss to tell him that in my culture, we do not take the shoes off and if we do, we feel very uncomfortable. That is, for sure if I am to see with him/her various times. If I am seeing the person only once,I would do as I was asked and that's it.

But in my country, as I already said, it is done in some muslim houses, but I do not visit much really relgious muslim houses, as a matter of fact, I think there are very few left that are really religious, and most of the times they are in Bosnia or Sanzak. In Serbia, this taking off the shoes, is very rare, but you may encounter families who will ask you to take the shoes off, and in this case, it has nothing to do with religion. It is an old custom that comes from the country, when people took their shoes off because the shoes were full of mud, but nowadays when all the streets are paved it has no sense, and these are houses where I would say no, if I cannot keep my shoes on, I will not enter.

I respect all relgious beliefs, no matter how absurd they look to me.


----------



## ameana7

> If it is only to feel comfortable and clean, then why Krauter Fee was asked to take her shoes off if she didn't feel comfortable doing it? Why the explanation she got from their hosts was "It's very rude not to take off the shoes?" And why is this custom present in all muslim nations? I think it has to do with religion, but it is also true that Turkey is the most secular muslim country, so maybe nowaday it lost its original religious meaning, and stayed only as a mere custom..."


 
Maybe once upon a time, there were a relationship between being a Muslim but nowadays, it is mere a custom. Also, we live very near to Iran, Iraq and Arabian culture although we are secular. As a result of this we borrow their customs, we are affected by them. Once upon a time again, the Turk used to eat on a table cloth on the carpet and used to sleep on the floor like Iranians but it was in the past. This custom has much more related with these styles of living than religion. 


> as in Turkey or Muslim areas (in Madrid in the mosque) you are obliged to take off your shoes if you want to get in. I visited several mosques in my life and I had to take off my shoes to get in. I did, but I would not do so in a normal household.


 
Yes, In Turkey too, If you want to pray in a Mosque, you have to take your shoes off (like the rules to visit Vatikan), but it is the only connection with religion in Turkey. There are several Mosques in İstanbul that you can visit them as a Museum, so you are not obliged to do it.

Furthermore, If you are in Turkey as a visitor from a different country, many family do not ask you that "please remove your shoes" but if you live in Turkey, they can ask because they assume that you know that part of culture and you may do it. If you are insisting that you don't feel comfortable without shoes, it is okay; you do not have to at least in my house.
I totally agree with Badgrammar, it is just a part of culture, it is all.


----------



## heidita

ameana7 said:


> Yes, In Turkey too, If you want to pray in a Mosque, you have to take your shoes off (like the rules to visit Vatikan), but it is the only connection with religion in Turkey. There are several Mosques in İstanbul that you can visit them as a Museum, so you are not obliged to do it.


 

How interesting, I thought you were obliged to take off your shoes in any Mosque. 



> Furthermore, If you are in Turkey as a visitor from a different country, many family do not ask you that "please remove your shoes" but if you live in Turkey, they can ask because they assume that you know that part of culture and you may do it. If you are insisting that you don't feel comfortable without shoes, it is okay; you do not have to at least in my house.


 
Of course, that's different. If you live in the country and take part of the culture, or were borne there....
I have no understanding though for others imposing some kind of "private" _preferences _on visitors.
Some customs, living in the country, are difficult to adapt to. I once mentioned to a friend on the forum the "kissing" habit of Spanish people, which he would find difficulty to adapt to he said. But living in the country, I think it is reasonable to adapt to anything. Even if for the foreign person it is unusual or weird or unheard of. But not as a visitor.


----------



## karuna

> Of course, that's different. If you live in the country and take part of the culture, or were borne there....
> I have no understanding though for others imposing some kind of "private" _preferences _on visitors.



I think that removing shoes in your private home is different from how you are expected to act in public in accordance with local culture. And those who visit me at home are not just random people from the street but persons I have close relationships with mutual acceptance of our traditions. And as far as I know European countries are not very monolithic in culture and customs. We all can have different individual preferences at home.



> Some customs, living in the country, are difficult to adapt to. I once mentioned to a friend on the forum the "kissing" habit of Spanish people, which he would find difficulty to adapt to he said. But living in the country, I think it is reasonable to adapt to anything. Even if for the foreign person it is unusual or weird or unheard of. But not as a visitor.



Ok, kissing may be a requirement if I decided to move to Spain but I don't think it can be stretched too far. For example, I have lived in Russia and Ukraine for several years and we all already discussed how important the social drinking is in these countries. Nevertheless, many Russians are teetotalers. I never had a drink there and the only persons who offered me to drink alcohol together were train passengers. I simply didn't go to those private events where drinking was a "requirement". In the same way you are not obliged to go where you are required to remove your shoes.


----------



## panjabigator

In South Asian houses it customary to remove your shoes (and sometimes socks too).  In Hindu and Sikh households, many families keep pictures of God and other idols everywhere and it is offensive to wear shoes in their presence.  That is my interpretation.  

I prefer to be barefoot.  When we had a dog at my house, my parents would always where slippers or sandals everywhere, irrespective of carpet or tile.  I however do not like that...barefoot-ness is the way for me!


----------



## natasha2000

panjabigator said:


> I prefer to be barefoot. When we had a dog at my house, my parents would always where slippers or sandals everywhere, irrespective of carpet or tile. I however do not like that...barefoot-ness is the way for me!


 
I adore being barefoot - but exclusively at my home.  

I think that at least for me (and I can have a wild guess that some foreros will agree with me), taking shoes implies "feeling like at home", and this implies the closeness with your host i.e. it is a very intimate thing. If I go to visit some of  my closest friends, I would sometimes ask them to give me some slippers, and I would take off my shoes - to feel more comfortable. This implies I am so close to them, that I feel at their home as if I were at mine. Now, if some of my closest friends come to my house and do the same, I would be glad, because as I like them very much, I want them to feel my home like their own home. The problem arises when people are not so close. If I went to a house of someone I am not so close, and asked to take shoes, this means he wants me to feel like at my home, which is, ok, but one cannot go against oneself, and if I don't feel at his home as if I were at mine, UI cannot force myself to feel like this. On theother hand, if someone not so close comes to my home and takes off his shoes, this would imply he feels like at home, and maybe i don't want him to feel like this, since I am not so close with him, so therefore, I would be at least, surprised to such a reaction...

It is a little bit complicated...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Didn't you ever experiment people taking off their shoes without being asked, and putting their feet on your sofa? You know those wet feet with a pleasant smell which reminds you of a really mature camembert?  How do you feel at those moments?


----------



## natasha2000

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Didn't you ever experiment people taking off their shoes without being asked, and putting their feet on your sofa? You know those wet feet with a pleasant smell which reminds you of a really mature camembert? How do you feel at those moments?


 
jeje.. I have never experimented this. But then, I think that people I meet usually take care of their hygiene, and even if they take off the shoes, it is not so likely their feet smell like camembert...


----------



## Lillita

Hiya all!  


I see this interesting question has been discussed for quite a long time and I just cannot help adding my own comments. So, go for a drink and popcorn, snug yourselves (even take your shoes off ) because here comes how we, Hungarians do it...

I guess, the saying _"So many countries, so many customs"_ was invented for a reason. Here, for example, it is a capital crime to set foot into someone's house with your shoes on (unless you are asked to do so, of course.) When a guest arrives, the following happens:

_- Hiya! Come in, please._
_- Oh, hi. Shall I take my shoes off?_
_- Don't bother! Make yourself at home..._
(And here comes the self-monologue of the owner what can't actually be heard...
_... But if I see a footprint on my white carpet, you are dead!_

So, you had better take your shoes off upon entering a Hungarian house. The owners -- in most of the cases -- will tell you to walk across the house without any bad remorse but in the bottom of their hearts they don't really mean it.

Talking about "smelly feet", I must tell you that I have had only good experiences. I have never had to air the room after my guests left and nobody has asked me to put my shoes on or leave the house and never come back again.  

All in all, just to be on the safe side, you had better ask whether you should take your shoes off or you can keep them on when you enter someone's house/flat. Customs vary from country to country and from house to house... You may never know.

End of story. You can put your shoes on!  
Cheers!


----------



## caballoschica

Someone I know, a carpet cleaner, won't let anyone come into his house without taking their shoes off.  He'll make you take your shoes  off.  Otherwise, it's pretty relaxed.  People may or may not take their shoes off.


----------



## mirx

Pues for the spanish foreros.

In Mexico it would be seen as inconsiderate to remove your shoes when you visit someone.

Not only inconsidertae but extremely rude as well, if someone did that in my house I then would think, what is he going to do next ¿Scratch his ass?, or maybe he wants to get some food and watch a dvd laying on my bed.

Floors are usually not carpeted in houses, so that makes sense, when houses are carpeted it is up to the host to ask the guests to take the shoes off and no one would be ofended. 

Offices are usually carpeted but no one wears special shoes, business poeple are expected to have clean shoes at all times, I mean how dirty can your shoes get from the car to the elevators and into the bilding-

So, my contribution would be prepared with clean socks just in case!!!


----------



## Victoria32

It is a cultural thing here - there are a lot of Pacific Islanders living in New Zealand, and taking shoes off when you visit is part of politeness in their culture. Also, Indians - I remember an Indian man coming here to conduct a survey and taking his shoes off at the door. Because I always go barefoot at home, my brother's girlfriend thought that was the norm at our place, and took her shoes off, making her children do the same when she visited!
Her step mother is an Asian (Singapore I think) who did the same so she thought it was normal. 

I don't mind either way...

Vicky


----------



## Outsider

Victoria32 said:


> It is a cultural thing here -


It's a cultural thing everywhere. 

(Yeah, I know what you meant. )


----------



## beakman

Alundra said:


> In Spain (I agree with Fernando and Diego) we have other customs and we don't consider it (take the shoes off) very polite.
> 
> I understand there are countries where the weather (rain, snow, and so on.. ) obliges to take the shoes off... but in Spain the climate is very nice... It isn't necessary...
> 
> Alundra.


 
I think that the habit of taking off the shoes has nothing to do with the climate. Where I live, in Andalusia (Spain) the climate is dry and hot and everything would be nice if there were not so many rubbish in the streets. Frankly, the streets are very dirty because nobody cares and throw everything (cigarette butts, papers, wrappers from snacks already eaten, husks, etc...) on the ground. I'd prefer if it rained all days to clear the streets from dirt!

Well, where I'm getting at, I found Spanish custom of not taking off the shoes awful. What impressed me most of all were children playing on dirty floors of the bars and then after rolling over cigarette butts and other dirty they go home and climb the sofas with their dirty trouses and shoes (nothing invented, just experienced it for many times!) (What is the worst- dirty children or smelly foot?)

Many Spanish people have accustomed to have their homes clean at somebody other's expence, I mean they always have some woman at home who does everything: cooking, cleaning. It may be mother or a servant, or a mother-servant... Many women here don't do nothing but all day long sweaping, and cleaning and mopping... As they do it every day, people who don't want to take off their shoes because of this custom when coming home don't take notice of anything - their homes are tidy and clean. If you can't afford any servant at home nor do everyday cleaning, after 2 days the floors become very dirty and stained, no important what material they are made of, and the home looks like a "pigsty" (know it from my experience). So, everybody here needs a "servant" to mop at least once 2 days and to remove stains....

So, it is not because of the climate...


----------



## sdr083

beakman said:


> ... I found Spanish custom of not taking off the shoes awful. What impressed me most of all were children playing on dirty floors of the bars and then after rolling over cigarette butts and other dirty they go home and climb the sofas with their dirty trouses and shoes (nothing invented, just experienced it for many times!) (What is the worst- dirty children or smelly foot?)


 
I totally agree.  I'm used to sit or lie on the floor a lot, not just playing with children, but for example when I'm reading or doing something that takes up a lot of space.  I could never do that if people walked with shoes inside.  I don't care if they use the mat at the door, the shoes would still not be clean.  To me _outside_ is _outside_ and _inside_ is _inside_.  I don't lie on the street and read or sit on the ground and eat outside, and I don't wear shoes inside!



> For us, the shoes, together with the coat and the hat, are a part of the _outside attire_ that should be left at the door.



Exactly.  In Norway this does not depend on the house, the host or personal preferences.  You ALWAYS take your shoes off before you go inside.  Carpets don't really have anything to do with it either, as I cannot think of anybody I know who has carpet flooring in their house (carpets are not considered very hygenic here, as they cannot be cleaned well and cause allergies and stuff.  We have a lot of rugs though, but they can be stuffed in the washing machine...)
I can't remember a single time in my life when smelly feet (my own or somebody else'e) has been a problem (it's basically the shoes that make the feet warm, sweaty and smelly, so the less you wear them the better ) and I have never heard of anyone picking up fungus or something like that from not wearing shoes in somebody elses house.  To me that sounds a bit absurd... 



beakman said:


> ... If you can't afford any servant at home nor do everyday cleaning, after 2 days the floors become very dirty and stained, no important what material they are made of, and the home looks like a "pigsty" (know it from my experience). So, everybody here needs a "servant" to mop at least once 2 days and to remove stains....


 
When I lived in Costa Rica a few years ago I found it very strange that people would clean all the floors at least once a day (they don't have servants though, they do it themselves). One day when I came home somebody had just mowed the lawn and my shoes were full of grass, so I left them at the door.  My host sister told me not to bother and kept hers on, dragging grass all over the house.  And then she mopped all the floors!  I just didn't get it!  Wouldn't it be easier to just take the shoes off?!


----------



## ziu

Outsider said:


> It's a cultural thing everywhere.
> 
> (Yeah, I know what you meant. )


But, judging by what I've read in this thread, it seems that only Iberians and Latin Americans regard taking off one's shoes in someone else's house as something especially strange/rude/a prelude to someone scratching their arse, drinking your beer and sitting in your favourite chair with the TV remote control while wafting around their cheese-odoured sweaty feet (I'm exaggerating slightly).


----------



## fenixpollo

ziu said:


> But, judging by what I've read in this thread, it seems that only Iberians and Latin Americans regard taking off one's shoes in someone else's house as something especially strange/rude/....


 And at least one French person:





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Didn't you ever experiment people taking off their shoes without being asked, and putting their feet on your sofa? You know those wet feet with a pleasant smell which reminds you of a really mature camembert?


 Perhaps it's not only cultural, but personal preference.


----------



## Outsider

ziu said:


> But, judging by what I've read in this thread, it seems that only Iberians and Latin Americans regard taking off one's shoes in someone else's house as something especially strange/rude/a prelude to someone scratching their arse, drinking your beer and sitting in your favourite chair with the TV remote control while wafting around their cheese-odoured sweaty feet (I'm exaggerating slightly).


Since it's not a thing we normally do, a guest who suddenly decided to take off his shoes around here would give the impression that he was taking too many liberties, making himself a little _too_ comfortable, if not inconsiderate.


----------



## Markus

When I first came to France I found it very strange to leave my shoes on! In Canada we always take them off, and not doing so would be quite disrespectful to the person's property. It must have happened to me at least five times that I took my shoes off when I went to someone's house and then had to go put them back on when they gave me a strange look or I realized that no one else was taking their shoes off. 

One thing I did notice is that much fewer people have carpet than in Canada so you are not being as dirty by leaving your shoes on.


----------



## panjabigator

I remember once going into a house for a formal dinner on behalf of a prestigious organization.  I felt uncomfortable with my shoes on her nice carpet and so I pulled the hostess aside and explained that in my culture, it is not polite to wear shoes inside a home and that I was feeling a tad uncomfortable doing so.  She understood 100% and said I could take them off!  A great way to remove any misunderstanding!


----------



## ziu

Outsider said:


> Since it's not a thing we normally do, a guest who suddenly decided to take off his shoes around here would give the impression that he was taking too many liberties, making himself a little _too_ comfortable, if not inconsiderate.


I'm glad I've read this thread because when I visited a Spanish friend's place a while back I remember taking off my shoes (because they were dirty and I thought _that _would be the considerate thing to do... as maybe they'd be too polite to say "Your shoes are dirty, could you please take them off") before asking and now I'm wondering what they must have thought of me .
I won't do it again anyway .


----------



## Reina140

How strange! For some cultures it's the "thing to do" and others the "thing not to do." Personally, I like people to take off their shoes in my house, but sometimes I don't enforce it as much as I should. If it's raining . . . . the shoes are coming off or you're not coming in. The last time I shampooed my carpet, I was in disgust, the water was black . . . I partially blame my dog for this, but also myself for letting people come in with shoes on. I always take my shoes off when entering people's houses, but now I will ask so I don't offend someone and embarrass myself.


----------



## ampurdan

I think that the climate of each country has a lot to do with this. In cold places where it is very often rainy or snowy, people use bigger and clumsier footwear than in warmer places. This footwear is more likely to be dirty and stinky than the light footwear used in a warm place where the streets are normally dry. On the other hand, feet of people in warm places is more likely to have been sweating, so...


Sorry, I have not read all the thread through, but I think that nobody has said whet I want to say before. If anybody has, please tell me and I will delete immediately this post.


----------



## Outsider

ziu said:


> I'm glad I've read this thread because when I visited a Spanish friend's place a while back I remember taking off my shoes (because they were dirty and I thought _that _would be the considerate thing to do... as maybe they'd be too polite to say "Your shoes are dirty, could you please take them off") before asking and now I'm wondering what they must have thought of me .
> I won't do it again anyway .


If I remember well, the responses this question got from Spaniards were mixed: some are used to taking their shoes off, while others are used to not doing it. Even if your friend is one of the latter, I would bet he accepted your gesture naturally, once his initial surprise wore off.  

When in doubt, my advice is to simply ask your hosts if they mind that you take off your shoes, before you do it. They are likely to be O.K. with it.



ampurdan said:


> I think that the climate of each country has a lot to do with this. In cold places where it is very often rainy or snowy, people use bigger and clumsier footwear than in warmer places. This footwear is more likely to be dirty and stinky than the light footwear used in a warm place where the streets are normally dry. On the other hand, feet of people in warm places is more likely to have been sweating, so...
> 
> Sorry, I have not read all the thread through, but I think that nobody has said whet I want to say before. If anybody has, please tell me and I will delete immediately this post.


Please don't delete it, because I thought about that, too. But cultures from hotter climates like India or Arabic countries also have this custom of taking their shoes off when they enter a house...


----------



## heidita

ampurdan said:


> I think that the climate of each country has a lot to do with this. In cold places where it is very often rainy or snowy, people use bigger and clumsier footwear than in warmer places. This footwear is more likely to be dirty and stinky than the light footwear used in a warm place where the streets are normally dry. On the other hand, feet of people in warm places is more likely to have been sweating, so...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have not read all the thread through, but I think that nobody has said whet I want to say before. If anybody has, please tell me and I will delete immediately this post.


 
I think this is really a good thought, but as *Outsider* points out, in Arab countries this habit exists too. 

In any case, in my country where it its always raining and frequently snowing, nobody has ever asked me to take my shoes off.


----------



## ampurdan

Yes, Outsider and Heidita, you're right. Perhaps the expreme dry weather of Arabia has something to do with it. Islam originated there and they might have "exported" this custom to other places, I don't know.

I was once asked to take off my shoes at a friend's home, not very far away from where I live. So, I think it really depends on every family. There are just general trends.


----------



## Macunaíma

In Brazil it's still a custom among humble country people from some parts of the country to take off their shoes when they enter somebody else's house. They do it so as not to dirt the host's floor. It can be a cultural shock even for Brazilians living in the city. It can be an extremely embarrassing situation _you either have to find a way to ask them to put their shoes back on or cope with it and try to be natural while you have them in in that situation. Curiously, if you go to the house of one of these country people and take YOUR shoes off, they will insist that you put them back on, saying that the house is not very clean _even if the floor is shiny. They can insist for hours until you concede defeat and put your shoes on again, only then they will bring you a cup of coffee.


----------



## Genecks

Kräuter_Fee said:


> How about in other countries or in your country? Do you take your shoes off when you visit someone? Is it rude to keep them on?



If you live in a hut or someplace where the ground is full of dirt and rocks, don't expect me to take off my shoes.

If the ground is decently safe, I'm not going to cut myself, and it's clean, I'll take off my shoes and footwear.

I believe, if I remember correctly, most religious people gained the idea of taking of shoes when Moses was told to take off his footwear when he came to the burning bush. Supposedly, the ground was holy ground. On holy ground, a person is not suppose to wear his or her footwear. Of course, various religions differ on situations.

I don't have a problem with taking off my shoes. But I do have a problem with taking off my socks. Of course, if the floor is damp, I'd take off my socks. I wouldn't want wet socks.

I remember visiting an Islamic building near Chicago a while ago. It was amazingly clean. I was envious of how clean the community kept the mosque. I looked around and admired the cleanliness of the place. But before I went into that place, I had to take off my shoes. The same went for the Zoroastrian center and the Buddhist temple.


Altogether, most people simply want a clean carpet or floor. That's why they want you to take off your shoes.


----------



## I.C.

Outsider said:


> Whatever happened to the laid-back, naturist character of the Germans?


It never existed.


> Or is that just in the low classes?


Not really... But of course, there always is the question of definition.


> laid-back


That, sir, is foul slander.  
No one in their right mind would describe the German national character as “relaxed”. We’re obsessed with getting things right. Even about being relaxed! 
But I’m repeating myself…

The naturists have always been a minority only. So in public saunas the right thing happens to be discreet nudity. Those darned naturists must have smuggled this into mainstream culture.

I contributed to this thread some while ago, so I’d like to mention I myself do not share sentiments expressed in later remarks regarding the practice in Germany, which appear to imply value judgements about how classy or low people are depending on whether they’d be opposed to or content with taking their shoes off. 
Even though I personally consider this matter to be a trifling one, I’ll elaborate on my own earlier comment, trying to sum up my observations, which of course cannot constitute any ultimate truth.

For formal occasions which require dressing up, it to my knowledge would be highly unusual to take off shoes.  
For an appointment with an insurance broker at one’s own home, one will neither suggest nor demand such.
In case of a formal dinner, say, when greeting guests, a host in all likelihood will indeed be wearing shoes, so for foreigners invited, there will be little doubt whether keeping on or taking off theirs is expected. 
Yet in more informal settings, for invitations among friends and for casual visits of friends or strangers, differing sets of rules may apply. 

I’d say the level of formality might be able to serve as a general guideline. Some people happen to be more formal than others and some don’t do casual at all. Different people are differently concerned about representation  and questions of social status. By paying attention to dress, but more importantly also by watching accompanying behaviour, it often won’t be all too hard to figure out who happens to stand on which side of the spectrum rather quickly. 
(For an obvious example, also in their spare time some people will consider improperly dressed in a T-shirt, not wearing a collar, so will always wear polo shirts, instead. I know a boy of fourteen, he is not to wear T-shirts. Very conservative, rich people. [Von und zu.] Not overly hard to spot, that. It is intentional.)

As far as the matter of social class that had been mentioned is concerned,  I recall how a friend was protective enough of his wooden floors (not carpet) to ask me to remove my pretty clean rubber-soled, non-marking street shoes upon entering his apartment. Which inconvenienced me, but not to be rude, I of course obliged. Said friend is the son of an industrialist, lives off interest rate and  would commonly be considered born and bred upper class. (Yet he was educated a good little German – he is super uptight in general, can’t help it.) But as he doesn’t own a boat and isn’t a member of a golf club, doesn’t work for a law firm, but an NGO, some concerned with social decorum or even of so-called polite society themselves might think of him as an abomination, prefer to consider him to belong to the plebs by association. (The plebs which I myself certainly belong to.)

Generally speaking, to step into an apartment laid out with carpet without hesitating at the doorstep slightly, and, if not ushered in immediately, to not inquire whether one should possibly take off street shoes, but to boldly proceed to venture where no street-shoed person has ever set foot before, instead - such may not be welcome with everyone. (Especially not if the carpet is of thick and cream-coloured kind.) Simply ignoring this may create tensions, it can be seen as bad manners. It’s done, though.
Vice versa, asking folks a tad on the conservative and formal side of life to take shoes off may be considered as outrageously bad manners by them (asking a post-frat lawyer, say).
The more representative a place and the higher the likelihood that a charwoman or even a servant will do the main bulk or all of the cleaning, the less relevant such considerations become and the higher the likelihood will be, that keeping on shoes without asking any questions first is the expected thing to do. 
Sounds more complicated than it is.

The other day I paid a brief visit to the house of friends who live on the countryside, teachers in their late thirties, with kids. They asked me to please take my shoes off not to bring dirt in. I complied, no problem. Particularly not as I was wearing cross runners. They were fairly clean, still, but of course suspicious for their intended use, already. I’d believe (but not categorically claim) that in informal situations a fair share of those who belong to the rather liberally minded middle class and who are still younger than forty or so wouldn’t have serious problems with taking their shoes off. That is, unless the floors are cold.


panjabigator said:


> I prefer to be barefoot.


So do I. Consequently I’ll usually happily follow an invitation or a request to take my shoes off.


karuna said:


> And as far as I know European countries are not very monolithic in culture and customs. We all can have different individual preferences at home.


You’d think so. You’d think what is acceptable behaviour may not only vary depending on upbringing and social status, but also on age group and deliberately embraced norms. My paternal grandparents wouldn’t ever have eaten bread without the use of knife and fork (only bread rolls were allowed to be eaten with the use of hands), yet their children did not care about this any longer. Meanwhile, my maternal grandfather, whose family previously had been better-off than theirs, but who was of a very rural stock, himself, never cared about such.

To my knowledge there is no universal rule for all occasions and all people, just as some Germans nowadays hug friends upon meeting them in private, while others would rather die than do something like that. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(A little side note: I could be very wrong, but from my limited observation it appears those who have smelly feet not all too rarely are people, who are used to wearing constricting shoes for the most part of their day on any given one and have done so for years. I myself would indeed rather prefer they keep their shoes on. 
I also would expect people to neither put their feet on a sofa with their shoes on nor with their socks off. With socks on, when relaxing in the house of good friends – ok. )

I apologise for my horrible English.


----------



## maxiogee

panjabigator said:


> I remember once going into a house for a formal dinner on behalf of a prestigious organization.  I felt uncomfortable with my shoes on her nice carpet and so I pulled the hostess aside and explained that in my culture, it is not polite to wear shoes inside a home and that I was feeling a tad uncomfortable doing so.  She understood 100% and said I could take them off!  A great way to remove any misunderstanding!



And the very core of 'etiquette' and the essence of 'hospitality' - both of which are about making a stranger to a setting feel comfortable and at ease. Good for her.


----------



## .   1

Aussies very commonly take their shoes off inside houses.
If I am visiting a person for a short time I will walk around in socks otherwise I will take a pair of slippers with me.
I provide slippers for my guests.

Robert


----------



## Victoria32

. said:


> Aussies very commonly take their shoes off inside houses.
> If I am visiting a person for a short time I will walk around in socks otherwise I will take a pair of slippers with me.
> I provide slippers for my guests.
> 
> Robert


Ah, but in Australia, it really is warm! (You lucky beggars). I am barefoot now, and I wish my son would follow my example - he has Camembert feet, and he's at work right now, and has to wear shoes, but at home he shouldn't. His feet are really quite manky because they are encased in socks and leather shoes 16/24 hours. 
Even in my office I take my shoes off, and put them back on only when I have to go out to reception. (That's the advantage of having an office to myself - my own choice of radio station, air-con etc - bliss! ) I think some of the sales staff who visit are jealous - I would like  them to feel welcome to shed their shoes, coats etc - though not in winter, the heating in my office is way inadequate.  )

Vicky


----------



## .   1

G'day Vicky,
Melbourne has cold moments but still Aussies generally don't wear shoes in private situations; just at work and in public and even in public we wear thongs.

Robert


----------



## Victoria32

. said:


> G'day Vicky,
> Melbourne has cold moments but still Aussies generally don't wear shoes in private situations; just at work and in public and even in public we wear thongs.
> 
> Robert


I just wish I could convince my son of the health benefits of going barefoot at home... My parents were never convinced (my father was English) but tolerated my not wearing shoes... I love summer (brief though it is in New Zealand, when I can wear thongs (jandals as we call 'em here) when I am not at work.

VL


----------



## beakman

. said:


> If I am visiting a person for a short time I will walk around in socks otherwise I will take a pair of slippers with me.
> I provide slippers for my guests.
> Robert


 
Hi, everybody!
As I've just said in my previous post I'm for "taking off shoes" inside houses. It's a good idea to provide slippers for the guests. In Russia we also do so...
Here in Spain it doesn't work. It doesn't work even with the members of my family. My husband and all my in-laws come and never take off their shoes though in many ocasions I request it (even demand it in case of my husband) and offer them the slippers I've bought, saying that I don't like my son playing on dirty floors and carperts ( By the way, I don't have much time to do everyday cleaning because of my job). But they say they are not accustomed to do such a thing and without any qualm enter with their shoes on, go everywhere they want with their shoes on, step on the carpet of my living-room and in the bathroom... Children are let to do whatever they want with their shoes on... Frankly, I'm fed up with it and sometimes get really nervous because of this. My son does take off his shoes and put on the slippers at home and when he goes to see his cousin he takes slippers with him. So, my son and me are the only persons in my house who do such a thing!
I'm not fanatic of cleaning nor conservative...when other people come to see me (visitors who don't spend much time at my place) I never ask them to take off their shoes (even I did it in Russia). But if people are supposed to stay with me for hours as it was their house, I think they have to take off their shoes and put on the slippers if this is what I do...and if it's me who afterwards do all houswork...


----------



## beakman

see my previos post nº 174 where I explain the reason people are not accustomed to take off their shoes.


----------



## Kajjo

beakman said:
			
		

> It's a good idea to provide slippers for the guests.





			
				Emma said:
			
		

> When you go to a house where slippers are provided, do people not worry about infections, verrucas, fungal nail infections etc?


 
That excellent question of Emma has not yet been answered. I wonder why!

Personally, I belong to the fraction which keeps their shoes on and I would never ever wear shoes of others. Do you really find it acceptable to wear slippers that others had on before you? I reckon it highly disgusting and unhealthy.

Also, all "shoe-off"-proponents have ignored our questions regarding cold floors. I really cannot bear walking on cold tiles, even not in summer. I feel highly uncomfortable. 

Further, no one responded to the point whether properly clothed women do not regard shoes as part of their attire and style. I really cannot imagine most women I know to surrender their shoes! Are there no shoe-crazy women in your countries? Further, don't the women among you feel somewhat naked when wearing a skirt and nylon stockings with no shoes on? It feels kind of intimate to me.

Kajjo


----------



## Etcetera

ampurdan said:


> I think that the climate of each country has a lot to do with this. In cold places where it is very often rainy or snowy, people use bigger and clumsier footwear than in warmer places. This footwear is more likely to be dirty and stinky than the light footwear used in a warm place where the streets are normally dry. On the other hand, feet of people in warm places is more likely to have been sweating, so...


I wear Camelot boots for winter and pants/socks. If I'm going to a friends' place, I always make sure that my socks are clean. And that's all about it. No problem with sweating. 
When people come to our flat, they normally take their shoes off and walk barefoot or they take on slippers. I know that some people even prefer to go to their friends' place with their slippers... Well, it's a pretty strange idea. 
I remember that I've already answered to this thread, but there's one more thing I'd like to add. At home we usually walk in slippers in my family, because the floors are cold and the central heating isn't very good. We take the slippers off before entering the living room, because there's a nice thick carpet there, but we never do it when entering the kitchen - the carpet there is more modest.

And an additional question - do you change your shoes when you come to your work? At my work, most girls do, but I'm afraid I'm too lazy to follow them.


----------



## sdr083

Kajjo said:


> Also, all "shoe-off"-proponents have ignored our questions regarding cold floors. I really cannot bear walking on cold tiles, even not in summer. I feel highly uncomfortable.
> 
> Further, no one responded to the point whether properly clothed women do not regard shoes as part of their attire and style. I really cannot imagine most women I know to surrender their shoes! Are there no shoe-crazy women in your countries? Further, don't the women among you feel somewhat naked when wearing a skirt and nylon stockings with no shoes on? It feels kind of intimate to me.


 
In spite of my general dislike for wearing shoes I do admit that cold floors can be a problem.  Here in Barcelona we have tiles in the kitchen and I have started putting on slippers because I get cold.  However, in Norway the only floors with tiles are usually the bathrooms (and even there, most people I know don't have tiles) and in the bathroom there's always heating in the floor, so this is not a problem.  Our floors are nice and warm.  

Sure, there are people who love shoes in Norway as well (myself not included).  If you're used to wearing a skirt and stockings without shoes, this does not feel weird.  Rather than 'no shoes' being intimate, to me 'fancy shoes inside' is very formal, and can't remember the last time I went to something very formal at somebody's house.  When I was a child I would wear shoes at birthadyparties, but I wouldn't wear those shoes outside (most of the year you can't in Norway because of weather and temperatures), so the shoes worked almost like slippers (for inside use only).  I can still bring shoes and change in the hall if I feel it's necesary.  When people celebrate e.g. a confirmation or major event at their house, you often wear shoes inside, but these days are exceptions, so you just avoid sitting on the floor that day, wash all the floors really well afterwards and go back to normal.


----------



## Bilma

I work in a medium size town in Texas. The staff in the company I worked for is very small only 5 people. You would never believe what the ladies do here, they take their shoes off in the office ! In winter they walk around with socks but in summer they walk barefoot. Even the Executive Director does it and when somebody comes to see her and she is not wearing shoes, she always has to run to her office to put them on . I find this very strange. Needles to say I do not follow the example.


----------



## maxiogee

Bilma said:


> I work in a medium size town in Texas. The staff is very small only 5 people.


 
I'd say that makes it a small town.
In fact, I'd argue that it's really only a hamlet!


----------



## fenixpollo

Kajjo said:


> Also, all "shoe-off"-proponents have ignored our questions regarding cold floors. I really cannot bear walking on cold tiles, even not in summer. I feel highly uncomfortable.


I am in the shoe-off camp. If you read my post above, you'll find that most houses in my region have carpet; and that it's hot 8 months out of the year, so bare feet on cold tile feels good. 





> Further, no one responded to the point whether properly clothed women do not regard shoes as part of their attire and style.


 What is a "properly clothed woman"?


----------



## Bilma

maxiogee said:


> I'd say that makes it a small town.
> In fact, I'd argue that it's really only a hamlet!


 

Sorry I meant to say, I live in a small town in Texas . The staff in the company I work for is very small...


----------



## Poetic Device

I make everyone that comes into my house take their shoes off for one reason.  I have hardwood floors that I wash by hand with a cloth and then furniture polish.  Too much work goes into these floors to allow people walk around in their shoes.


----------



## Victoria32

Bilma said:


> I work in a medium size town in Texas. The staff in the company I worked for is very small only 5 people. You would never believe what the ladies do here, they take their shoes off in the office ! In winter they walk around with socks but in summer they walk barefoot. Even the Executive Director does it and when somebody comes to see her and she is not wearing shoes, she always has to run to her office to put them on . I find this very strange. Needles to say I do not follow the example.


Well, that's what I do in my office! (I work alone, but when I worked in an office with 30-40 other people I did the same.. no one else did, but the only time the boss told me off was when I answered a member of the public at the enquiry window, with my shoes off. (The guy couldn't see my feet, so I didn't know what the boss's problem was.) 

Vicky


----------



## heidita

> I make everyone that comes into my house take their shoes off for one reason. I have hardwood floors that I wash by hand with a cloth and then furniture polish. Too much work goes into these floors to allow people walk around in their shoes.


That's a weird post for somebody living in Spain. In Germany people have carpets, but the floor you are describing is the most used floor here in this country. I have one like this myself.
And I have never been asked to take my shoes off by anybody, however much work goes into the floor. Nor have I ever asked anybody to take off their shoes of course.
I personally would be extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## I.C.

An addition, things that _can_ happen in Germany:

Last week I briefly went to the house of someone I don’t know well at all, a woman in her forties, sort-of-liberal upper-middle class with a modest, more so middle-of the-road middle class lifestyle (the obligatory silver-metallic Mercedes in the driveway, tennis and riding lessons for the kids, but no interest in social decorum, no permanently affixed silk scarf or pearl necklace). I had only met her a couple of times before, we’re not friends, conversation was on a “Sie”-basis (the formal personal pronoun in German). 
When I arrived, it was raining hard. At the door she asked me if I could please take off my shoes as she’d just mopped the floors. Sure, no problem. I hadn’t expected she’d ask me to and I noticed she did feel a little uncomfortable doing so, but I believe it’s fairly obvious I’d be comparatively approachable with such, I’m definitely on the casual side of the spectrum. Outdoors type. Regarding my own attire, I was wearing khakis and a blue shirt, no tie (thank goodness). The shoes weren’t mud-soiled, I had cleaned them prior to ringing already, and I know for certain there are plenty of fairly neat German households which I would have entered wearing them in the state they were without the inhabitants batting an eyelid (immediately afterwards I also did enter one). I’d guess by German standards the woman is not a neat freak (well…), but it still was and presumably still is a neat household. No carpets, all tiles. They felt quite warm, I strongly suspect the house has floor heating.


----------



## rustymason

Taking off ones shoes is definitely not an American custom.  The only "Americans" that I have ever known to do this here are Asians, Chinese, Japanese, Indians, etc.  It's definitely a weird practice to most Americans.  Unlike many countries, we don't have a big problem with dog poo on public streets everywhere, and most of us keep relatively clean carpets in our cars, homes, and offices.  If we've been in the rain or mud, we will take them off at the door, but usually only then.


----------



## Outsider

rustymason said:


> Taking off ones shoes is definitely not an American custom.


Other posters who've replied to this thread have said otherwise. Unless by "custom" you mean something that everybody does.


----------



## ladylana

I think it is a matter of personal preference.  I am American, and growing up we always took off our shoes when we entered a home.  I always remove my shoes upon entering a home, and in my home I expect people to remove their shoes.  There may not be mud or anything clinging to the bottom of the shoes, but I find it a little disgusting when someone comes into my house with the same shoes one has been wearing while walking around outside.


----------



## Kajjo

ladylana said:


> but I find it a little disgusting when someone comes into my house with the same shoes one has been wearing while walking around outside.


...but you don't find it disgusting to have people with warts, athlete's foot fungus and dirty socks walking over your floors? I do.

Properly brushed shoes are not disgusting, at least not for me. 

I do not feel at all properly clothes when walking without shoe in someone else's house. I cannot imagine properly clothed women in dress and matching shoes to discard their shoes. We do not talk about your boyfriend or close friends, but avout guests generally. I would feel intruding and false intimacy when being without shoes in your private house.

Kajjo


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Kajjo said:


> [...]I would feel intruding and false intimacy when being without shoes in your private house.
> 
> Kajjo


Oh! I think you got a point here I couldn't phrase myself till now: "false intimacy". That is precisely my feeling too, a strange feeling of discomfort not easily expressible when you don't know the host very well...


----------



## fenixpollo

So the feet are an intimate, private part of the body in some parts of Europe?  Then how do you feel about women who wear sandals or mules and expose part or all of their feet to public view?  (maybe this needs to be split into a new thread)


----------



## ampurdan

I can make a reverse question, Fenix: would you feel comfortable being barefoot in any ceremony or even just at work?

I wear sandals in summer many days (without being a woman), but I wouldn't take them off in someone else's home, unless I knew them very well.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

fenixpollo said:


> So the feet are an intimate, private part of the body in some parts of Europe?


Yes, they are. There are even fetishists about feet there. 
More seriously, I guess it's the _act _of taking the shoes off that could make me feel this strange feeling (nothing insurmountable, though, rest assured!  ).


----------



## rustymason

Outsider said:


> Other posters who've replied to this thread have said otherwise. Unless by "custom" you mean something that everybody does.


Well, my family lines go back to the original Virginia colony on my father's side, and to the early 1800's on my mother's side, so I am a "native" American.  We have family and friends all over the country, and are widely read and active in politics and travel.  We know some people who practice shoe removal but they are almost all Asian and/or Muslim.  It is most definitely not a natural American practice.


----------



## lizzeymac

Great.... a revival of the "Nativist" movement, just what America needs now.  Maybe we can hear from the "Know-Nothings" next?

Dear Rustymason: 
Could you please restrict your absolutist pronouncements to the customs of your own family & friends, or Texas, maybe?  
I hope I have no idea what you mean by a "natural" American practice but it sounds unevolved & a bit un-American. I suppose that as my French, Irish & Scottish ancestors  got here some 30-40 years after yours did I am "less" American than you are?  What about my Native American ancestors? They were here about 10,000 years before your family.  I hope you can see how ridiculous it is to "keep score."

-------

Back to the topic

My neighbor has a 6 month old infant that crawls everywhere & puts everything in his mouth - she asks guests to remove their shoes & keeps a basket of fresh clean socks at the door  - I think this is sensible & the fresh socks are a considerate touch. 

I have hardwood floors with several rugs scatted about & don't ask people to take off shoes unless the weather is bad & even then I am just as likely to have a few old towels by the door so they can clean off their shoes if they prefer. I prefer to spend a little extra time cleaning the floor if it becomes necessary.  I have some friends who automatically remove their shoes & some who never do - there doesn't appear to be a hard & fast correlation to ethnic/cultural background.

I wouldn't want to own a floor covering that I valued more than my guests - I hang my really good rug on the wall. I have always wondered what people with white carpeting serve their guests to drink?  If a few dusty footprints are intolerable, red wine must be terrifying. Not even close to a good trade-off.
-


----------



## maxiogee

lizzeymac said:


> My neighbor has a 6 month old infant that crawls everywhere & puts everything in his mouth - she asks guests to remove their shoes & keeps a basket of fresh clean socks at the door  - I think this is sensible & the fresh socks are a considerate touch.



Indeed - there is a certain joy to be experienced in putting one's feet into a sock which a teething six-month-old was recently sucking/chewing on when it found it in a basket by the door.


----------



## .   1

rustymason said:


> It is most definitely not a natural American practice.


I would take that under advisement. My suspicion is that hygiene was of paramount importance to an extremely sophisticated neolithic society that may well have adopted practices not dissimilar to the concept of outdoor moccasins and indoor moccasins. I am no expert but I would hesitate to make a blanket statement that Amerindians did not practice this custom. It seems odd to be able to say that a custom is not natural American. 
How many countries have not contributed to American culture?

.,,


----------



## xarruc

Surely this has a lot to do with climate? The climate effects the liklihood of carpets/rugs and the liklihood of muddy feet.

Carpets and shoes dont go together because of mud, and because shoes wear out the carpets more quickly than slippers (which generally have softer soles)

In addition, in hot countries people are less likely to wear socks. If I walk through Barcelona in Summer in sandals then I can walk on floors leaving little dirt. However my feet are usually dirty because the moisture causes dust to cling to my skin. If I were to remove my sandals I would leave much more mess then if I kept them on.


*A question to people who request visitors to take off their shoes.* Is there still a degree of familiarity with removing the shoes? 

In my family home in the UK we generally wore slippers not shoes indoors, both for comfort and for cleanliness, but would never ask a policeman to take off his shoes. In anything professional the other person would always keep their shoes on. In fact I don't ever remember my parents requesting someone to take their shoes off. Some did, and others didn't.


*A question to people who would be offended by people removing their shoes. *What would you do in wet weather where the visitors shoes were clearly dirty? Despite the custom of not taking off shoes described in Spain, those living in the wetter areas, partuclalry the countryside, must deal with wet and muddy boots. Surely it is natural for somone wearing bulky boots wet-through due to snow to take them off if dining with friends?


----------



## Sallyb36

a lot of people in the UK have mats by the front door to wipe your feet on when entering, to clean the bottom of the shoes, rather than ask people to remove their shoes.


----------



## Shishu

Hi, I grew up with people of many nationalities and my Chinese and Korean friends had a small foyer type little room right at the entrance of their houses with a sort of wooden shoe rack to leave the street shoes in and slippers for all to change into.  I thought it was funny and wasn't keen on using those slippers that weren't mine but I must confess it is a very clean tradition. 
These foyers were lovely, with minimalist decoration, maybe just a jade Buddha on top of the wooden covered rack. They kept all their shoes there, which is unpractical (especially for women) when getting dressed and trying to match shoes to an outfit.


----------



## Etcetera

Sallyb36 said:


> a lot of people in the UK have mats by the front door to wipe your feet on when entering, to clean the bottom of the shoes, rather than ask people to remove their shoes.


I wear Camelot boots. No matter how long I wipe them on such a mat, some snow will be left on them. So, I prefer to remove them.


----------



## .   1

xarruc said:


> *A question to people who request visitors to take off their shoes.* Is there still a degree of familiarity with removing the shoes?


Nope.  None at all.  Everybody wears socks.  Intimates are allowed to go down to bare feet but no stranger would be permitted in with no socks.  They would either wear slippers or not enter.



xarruc said:


> In my family home in the UK we generally wore slippers not shoes indoors, both for comfort and for cleanliness, but would never ask a policeman to take off his shoes. In anything professional the other person would always keep their shoes on. In fact I don't ever remember my parents requesting someone to take their shoes off. Some did, and others didn't.


No cop would ever enter my home wearing shoes unless a Warrant was produced and even then I would scream blue murder as I photographed every smudge.

.,,


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

This thread, having comprehensively examined the issue of footwear for twelve pages, has now run its course.  It will now be allowed to slip off its shoes, put its feet up, and enjoy a cup of tea and a well-earned foot massage.


----------

